# A momentary pause to consider the nature of the man Trump supporters are defending.



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.

What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity. 
He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement. 
He has under paid contractors for which he was sued hundreds of times. 
He has swindled shareholders of his bankrupted casino company. 
He has associated with convicted criminals. 
He has, on numerous occasions, cheated on his wife.
He has paid two of the women involved in adulterous affairs for their silence in order to defraud the voting public. 
He has lied to the American public pathologically. 
He has discriminated against minorities. A case he settled with the US government.
He has stolen money from a charity, for which he paid a $2M fine and was forced to shut down his "charitable" foundation.

Give it a minute...........it's a lot to take in. 

Now, forget about party affiliations and ideological differences. Concentrate on character. To many, an important consideration before casting a vote for a candidate for any office, let alone the presidency. 

The question I'd like to pose to Trump supporters is..................WTF? 

What form of mental gymnastics makes it possible to ignore all that?


----------



## Fueri (Apr 6, 2020)

There never is a pause is there.....


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


There never has been nor will there ever be a virtuous politician


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Ok

you have a pathological hate toward trump

but we have known that for 4 years 

so what else is new?


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


I think his supporters view him like most people view lawyers.  Lawyers generally have the image that they are slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeders and people hate them all.  All except their own lawyer who they want to act like a slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeder in their interest.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 6, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


That applies to anyone who supports any politician regardless of party


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


and amazingly he got elected and reelected.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m just here for the tds Lol


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> I think his supporters view him like most people view lawyers. Lawyers generally have the image that they are slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeders and people hate them all.


Okay, let's pursue that line of thinking.

How many lawyers would still be in practice if they stole money from a charity?

The point being, doing certain things typically disqualifies someone from continuing in their occupation. Either by legal or ethical sanctions.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

Conservatives sought and finally found a man that tells them their character flaws are now virtues. They live in a world that often despises their greed, hate and ignorance and are too lazy to try to be kinder, better Americans. Get a guy that will never criticize them for anything and Bingo, everyone is perfect American patriots in spite of hating most Americans and most things about America.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m just here for the tds Lol



It's like a gory sideshow

You want to look away, but can't


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Conservatives sought and finally found a man that tells them their character flaws are now virtues. They live in a world that often despises their greed, hate and ignorance and are too lazy to try to be kinder, better Americans. Get a guy that will never criticize them for anything and Bingo, everyone is perfect American patriots in spite of hating most Americans and most things about America.



The projection is really embarrassing. For you.


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2020)

The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.  They keep trying to disparage Trump, and that will never work.  Trump was right on all counts, pushing back on China, being a populist and not a globalist, using tariffs to advantage, bringing back good jobs and US manufacturing.  

Voters are workers, except maybe for some democrats, and they will vote in their interest for better jobs.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 6, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


Agreed.  What we forget is that our legal system is adversarial.  It is your advocate against the opposing advocate with the assumption that justice will prevail.  Politics has become adversarial when it needs to be cooperative.  I see that as the reason people think so little of government and politicians.  Unfortunately, nothing will change until we hold our politicians to a higher standard, not a lower one.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 319778


Extremely predictable...........but it avoids the matter of Trump's background.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

kyzr said:


> The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.


The subject matter here is not ideology, as I stated at the beginning. It is character.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 6, 2020)

They've completely sold their soul for this guy.  This is complete capitulation.

I'll give him credit - he was right about the Fifth Avenue thing.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > I think his supporters view him like most people view lawyers. Lawyers generally have the image that they are slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeders and people hate them all.
> ...


No argument but if my lawyer was willing to cut legal corners in *my *interest would I tell him not to do it?  I don't know but then again I've never been divorced.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


/——-/ Yeah, he cheated on his wife, just lIke your moral hero Billy Clinton. Everything else you stated is just a twist and distortion- your personal opinion, and nothing more.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They've completely sold their soul for this guy.  This is complete capitulation.
> 
> I'll give him credit - he was right about the Fifth Avenue thing.


Yes, I think even Trumpleton's would reluctantly admit that. But why?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m just here for the tds Lol
> ...


I just wish we had some normal democrats to debate. These ones I think are in insane asylums across America, or are like Joe biden Dementia


----------



## occupied (Apr 6, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives sought and finally found a man that tells them their character flaws are now virtues. They live in a world that often despises their greed, hate and ignorance and are too lazy to try to be kinder, better Americans. Get a guy that will never criticize them for anything and Bingo, everyone is perfect American patriots in spite of hating most Americans and most things about America.
> ...


Nope, I never would have voted for a shameless amoral fatcat like Trump. I have to assume you don't see anything he has done as a deal breaker.  It follows that you have no actual sense of morality.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.
> ...


Are you locked up in an insane asylum? Honestly.. are you ok?


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Everything else you stated is just a twist and distortion- your personal opinion, and nothing more.


Sorry, but that is not true.

*Trump pays up: $2M to charities as fine for foundation abuse*








						Trump pays up: $2M to charities as fine for foundation abuse
					

NEW YORK (AP) — President Donald Trump is paying up after conceding that he used his charitable foundation at times as a personal piggy bank. Trump has wired $2 million to pay a court-ordered fine for misusing the Trump Foundation in part to further his business interests and 2016 presidential...




					apnews.com
				




NEW YORK (AP) — President Donald Trump is paying up after conceding that he used his charitable foundation at times as a personal piggy bank.

Trump has wired $2 million to pay a court-ordered fine for misusing the Trump Foundation in part to further his business interests and 2016 presidential run, New York Attorney General Letitia James said Tuesday. The money will be distributed to eight charities.

About $1.8 million left in the Trump Foundation’s bank account was also split among the nonprofits getting fine money, along with $11,525 that Trump paid back for spending foundation money on sports memorabilia and champagne at a charity gala.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 6, 2020)

As I've said numerous times.  I get voting for him.  This November, unless he keels over, I'll be voting for Joe Biden.  I don't hate Joe Biden...but I really cannot think of one thing that Biden has ever said or done to make me like him as a politician.  The sole reason I'll vote for him is because the blob is a lying whoremonger who clearly is several meters in over his head and unless you have some sort of interest in the problems of the people of the nation, you have no business running for dog catcher, much less President.  

So I'm sort of in the same boat as the republicans were in 2016.  I'll vote for Biden because I find the alternative so repulsive.

What always makes me laugh is the defenses since then.  He posts some blather on Twitter (Covefee I think it was) and his spokesman plays it up as if it was some sort of Little Orphan Annie Oval-tine ad from _A Christmas Story _that was meant for a specialized audience.  You expect his spokesman to sing the virtues of his boss...but the supporters doing the same and not calling BS?  That takes a special kind of devotion.  

For the record, I think the blob will win in November. Americans like giving Presidents 2 terms for some reason; even when they clearly don't deserve it. But I'll be happy to have the process play out; win lose or draw.  

In the mean time, I plan to continue to point out the ludicrous nature of this dope.


----------



## Camp (Apr 6, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Donnie got reelected? When was that?


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

It is not unprecedented for the public to forgive a politician for various acts when said politician is contrite and asks for forgiveness. 

To my knowledge Trump has never publicly admitted or asked for forgiveness with respect to any of his illegal or immoral acts.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 6, 2020)

Time and space does not allow for the serious offenses and felonies committed by the pair of hucksters known as the Clintons.....I'm mean let's get real, Trump is a Sunday school teacher compared to those two....You got some nerve pal....How many women did Slick Willy shut- up? How about Monica?The money laundering pay to play scheme called the Clinton Global Initiative? How's that scam doing these days since Cankles didn't make it? It's all dried up ,no favors,no money.How many Clinton associates have committed "suicide"?.....I could go on and on so don't even come at me with that tripe.Ain't nobody clean.....nobody...Some are just way more slimier than others as I have just shown you.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 6, 2020)

To borrow a line from the movie deep blue sea you the only rich guy who's squeaky clean I would suggest some of you on the left read the book profiles in corruption and get a real eye opener about some of the Democrats you so blindly follow. For the record there is no doubt that you have Republicans doing the same stuff the Democrats highlighted in the book do which just shows in a lot of ways there is no difference between Democrats and Republicans.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...




Excellent gish galloping.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They've completely sold their soul for this guy.  This is complete capitulation.
> ...


I really don't know what this is.  It'll be studied in the future, that's for damn sure.

I have some guesses, but I don't know.


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 6, 2020)

You really have to feel sorry for the left. They set the bar so low as to be subterranean with their presidential choices then they try and pretend that the Republicans should be upset that theirs aren't squeeky clean.
But the left also known as the cult of dementia really needs to shovel as much dirt at Trump because they know that they are going to lose all power this election cycle. They are running an Alzheimer's patient trying to pretend that he can win while thinking everyone will vote for him knowing that it will actually be the VP running the show. Can you say beyond reprehensible?


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Atticus Finch said:


> I'm mean let's get real, Trump is a Sunday school teacher compared to those two


There is absolutely no way you can factually substantiate that assertion. But please do try. It should be entertaining. 

Before you do, please consider whatever lying garbage you come up with is not a defensible rationale for voting for Trump.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Maxdeath said:


> You really have to feel sorry for the left. They set the bar so low as to be subterranean with their presidential choices then they try and pretend that the Republicans should be upset that theirs aren't squeeky clean.


Yes, one could say Trump is not squeaky clean.

He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
He has under paid contractors for which he was sued hundreds of times.
He has swindled shareholders of his bankrupted casino company.
He has associated with convicted criminals.
He has, on numerous occasions, cheated on his wife.
He has paid two of the women involved in adulterous affairs for their silence in order to defraud the voting public.
He has lied to the American public pathologically.
He has discriminated against minorities. A case he settled with the US government.
He has stolen money from a charity, for which he paid a $2M fine and was forced to shut down his "charitable" foundation.


----------



## JLW (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Here is the flaw in your logic Berg. You, and other rational people, look at your list and see negatives; Trumpers look at the exact same list and see positives.

Trumpers see your list as Trump  “accomplishments”. Something to be proud of.

They are not considered a cult for nothing.


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > You really have to feel sorry for the left. They set the bar so low as to be subterranean with their presidential choices then they try and pretend that the Republicans should be upset that theirs aren't squeeky clean.
> ...


Yes you can try all the hyperbole you want but that does not detract from the fact that you folks were in the lead with even worse. And yet again you are attempting to foist onto the American public even worse once again.
So thank you for showing Americans just how bad of actors you all are.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Trump  The pole turtle

Pole Turtle
a. A turtle that can sometimes be seen on top of a tall pole in the Midwest. When you see a turtle on top of a tall pole, you think:

Well, you know it didn't get up there by itself.
It must not know what to do now that it's up there.
And what asshole put it up there in the first place?


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...





You want to make a serious complaint, you don't do a gish gallop list. 


The op is nothing but flamebait.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
He has under paid contractors for which he was sued hundreds of times.
He has swindled shareholders of his bankrupted casino company.
He has associated with convicted criminals.
He has, on numerous occasions, cheated on his wife.
He has paid two of the women involved in adulterous affairs for their silence in order to defraud the voting public.
He has lied to the American public pathologically.
He has discriminated against minorities. A case he settled with the US government.
He has stolen money from a charity, for which he paid a $2M fine and was forced to shut down his "charitable" foundation. 

What form of mental gymnastics makes it possible to ignore all that? 

It would appear triple spinning back flips off the stationary rings with some denial and whataboutisms thrown in are required.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 6, 2020)

Why didn’t HIllary release the transcripts of her speeches to Wall Street that earned her $225k for each of 3 speeches?  If you thInk Trump is corrupt, but voted for HIllary, you are a fool.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> He has under paid contractors for which he was sued hundreds of times.
> He has swindled shareholders of his bankrupted casino company.
> He has associated with convicted criminals.
> ...




What form of mental illness makes you not know that a long list like that is not a serious challenge for discussion?


Oh wait, you do know it. This is just flame bait.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

The good people of the Rust Belt had been ignored by both parties since at least the 70s.  


Trump spoke up for us, and we voted for him.


If you can't understand that, you cannot understand ANYTHING.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Atticus Finch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm mean let's get real, Trump is a Sunday school teacher compared to those two
> ...


Nothing to defend it's all true and you know it.A cursory google search will substantiate anything I have put forth.As I said time and space would not allow us to adequately fathom the depths of the Clinton debauchery....Jeffery Epstein ring a bell?.......BTW wasn't it the Democrats who championed the notion while slick Willy was President ,that personal life didn't matter it was job performance that mattered.By that measure Trump has out performed all of the Democrat heroes by a long shot....So, yes I'll defend Trump's record as president.It is stellar.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow. The Op sure is a whiny little shit.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



Sorry, I could not get past the 1st sentence, which is a huge LIE and a definitive sign of TDS. 

While Pelosi was pushing a farce Impeachment which violated her own verbally  expressed minimum requirements to do so, while Adam Schiff was adding to the list of crimes (Perjury, Conspiracy, Obstruction, providing false evidence, etc...) he had committed in an attempt to affect a political coup, while the country was being dragged into the Democrats' TDS-fueled version of _Dante's Inferno,_ COVID-19 was already unleashed and spreading in China, and warnings about what was already being given.

30 Days after China was FORCED to report it had a problem to the WHO, after it had allowed infected citizens to fly to several nations, to include to the US, the President announced his decision to enforce a travel ban on China.
-- This quick action (that probably saved thousands of lives) was met with immediate UNEDUCATED, hate-driven criticism from Leftists, criticism echoed by their loyal puppet/sheep.  

As scientists still attempted to discover just what had been unleashed on the world, due to China's secrecy and desire not to be seen as responsible for the world-wide pandemic, as the virus devastated China, Democrats like Nancy Pelosi and Cuomo were moronically telling citizens that the virus was nothing to fear, that it would not impact the US, that they should go about their lives as usual. Pelosi urged people to gather together in large numbers, travel freely, Cuomo was telling people to ride the subway, continue t mingle....'Nothing to see here'.

Using your own words......'WTF?'

In 2015 Cuomo was told by CDC officials after an inspection that he / NY needed to buy approx. 2,000 Ventilator Beds due to projected peak Influenza numbers. HE REFUSED TO DO SO. HE REJECTED THE CDC RECOMMENDATION.  Instead, he spent millions of dollars on a failed  / waste of money solar program and a few other projects that weren't worth the money spent. NOW he is on TV attempting to blame the P{resident for his shortage of Ventilator Beds?!  

'WTF'?

In the midst of a pandemic from a virus never-before seen by the world, that has shut down / affected the world like any seen in our life-time, despicable party-1st Democrats and TDS-suffering snowflakes STILL seek to 'not let a crisis go to waste' by using this tragedy for personal / party political gain. 

In the midst of a pandemic that has the majority of Americans sheltering in place, afraid of catching the virus, afraid of losing their businesses, with so many out of work, with so many worried about going to a grocery store to buy needed food / supplies for their families...

.....the Democrats are holding up assistance to the American people in an attempt to use this crisis to get hundreds of millions of DEFICIT DOLLARS for the Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat *Wish List items like funding for the Kennedy Center (which already gets millions of tax dollars a year + $40 Million in private donations - who just laid off their employees, cancelling their pay / insurance / etc...), millions for (Planned Parenthood) abortions, money for AOC's 'Green New Deal (rebuild / renovate EVERY building in the US, solar-powered High Speed Rail replacing airplanes, outlawing fossil fuels and the internal combustion engine for technology that has not even been invented yet, and the 'War on Cow farts'...)

...and in the midst of this pandemic that is reeking such havoc on the world / the US, Schiff and Pelosi have popped their head up again, out of their holes - like demented, diseased, rabid prairie dogs - declaring NOW, of all times, they want to begin the latest of their long string (4 Years) of political coup attempts, declaring their desire / intention to begin ANOTHER round of never-ending witch-hunt / coup attempting Impeachment-focused investigations. 

*W  T  F ?!*

Democrats have been proving and continue to prove that Trump Derangement Syndrome is the 2nd (SECOND) largest threat to the United States overall (the largest politically) only because it does not directly result in those having it dying because of it (which is almost a shame....).


.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> What form of mental illness makes you not know that a long list like that is not a serious challenge for discussion?


Please explain why.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Invisibleflash said:


> We all know he is a lying con man. Get over it. But ALL of the other filthy dems are much worse.


Name a Dem who has stolen money from a charity (with absolute proof) or defrauded people by running a fraudulent real estate school.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Go away idiot. Go Trump, he is still better than you libtards.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > What form of mental illness makes you not know that a long list like that is not a serious challenge for discussion?
> ...



"During a Gish gallop, a debater confronts an opponent with a rapid series of many specious arguments, half-truths, and misrepresentations in a short space of time, which makes it impossible for the opponent to refute all of them within the format of a formal debate.[3][4] In practice, each point raised by the "Gish galloper" takes considerably more time to refute or fact-check than it did to state in the first place.[5] The technique wastes an opponent's time and may cast doubt on the opponent's debating ability for an audience unfamiliar with the technique, especially if no independent fact-checking is involved[6] or if the audience has limited knowledge of the topics. "





__





						Gish gallop - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Invisibleflash said:
> 
> 
> > We all know he is a lying con man. Get over it. But ALL of the other filthy dems are much worse.
> ...


Plenty the crooked demoncraps have done that makes Trump look like an angel.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



TDS thread 1,314


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > You really have to feel sorry for the left. They set the bar so low as to be subterranean with their presidential choices then they try and pretend that the Republicans should be upset that theirs aren't squeeky clean.
> ...



valid , factual, non-biased link to each of your claims, please.

tia


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > I think his supporters view him like most people view lawyers. Lawyers generally have the image that they are slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeders and people hate them all.
> ...



Somehow you think your "standards" and interpretation of what happens has to supercede what others feel is important.

Really a incredible (but typical) show of hubris on your part.

WTF ?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Those rotten sons-of-bitches don't care. They just don't care.

He has to be ripped from office come November.


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.
> ...



Are we electing a pope or a president?  Ideology matters.  I remember a democrat who stuck a cigar up an intern *AS PRESIDENT* and that was no big deal, so spare us your fake moral outrage.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 6, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...




Stop trolling.
You're smarter than that.

Why don't you try adding something to the conversation????


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

kyzr said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...




And issues. 


I mean, HIllary was obviously actively hostile to me and my interests. I would rather have voted for a potted plant than her.


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...



We care, just not what you pretend to care about.  We care about jobs and prosperity. 
What is it you democrats care about??  Oh, that's right, here's the list:
1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
2. Sanctuary cities & states
3. Free college
4. "Medicare for all", aka rationed healthcare, "Lois Lerner" in charge of your access to healthcare
5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones" and Sharia Law
6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property theft
10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
11. Raise taxes to 70% on the wealthy, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
12. Decriminalize all drug use and possession, Opioid deaths increase across the US
13. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
14. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
15. No new pipelines and no offshore drilling
16. Medicare for all means rural hospitals will close
17. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
18. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
19. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
20. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
21. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump
22. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
23. Refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
24. Give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but not help US citizens living in tent cities
25. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
26. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
27. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
28. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
29. Excuse the murder of unwanted newborns, i.e. "infanticide"
30. Change the Electoral College to popular vote
31. All prisoners get to vote, even the Boston Marathon Bomber, so says Bernie
32. LGBTQ rights, trannys in military
33. Increase domestic surveillance, especially on "white supremacist" organizations
34. Add Senators and congressmen for DC and Puerto Rico
35. Be sure that any "red flag" laws exclude gang members (only get those rural guns)
36. Full welfare and free healthcare for illegal immigrants
37. Eliminate Hallmark channel for being racist, sexist and anti-LGBTQ
38. Eliminate the "cash bail system" whereby all criminals walk out after committing a crime.
39. Nationalize all of the electric utilities making them green by 2030
40. Pass "The New Way Forward Act", bringing back 480,000  deported illegals, giving them free everything

November will be a lot like 2016, except Trump will have a lot more voters in 2020.


----------



## Thinker101 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Invisibleflash said:
> 
> 
> > We all know he is a lying con man. Get over it. But ALL of the other filthy dems are much worse.
> ...



Who the hell needs a charity or a real estate school, fricken Dems steal directly from the taxpayer.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.
> ...





MarcATL said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...



Once again, you present no argument.

At least you are consistent.

The OP was about his behaviour prior to his being president.  That has no bearing on anything.

That was vetted (quite heavily by the fear mongers on your side).

And you lost.

The OP is meaningless.

And you are too.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



Nothing has changed since November 2016.
Wetbacks, pole puffers, rug munchers, chicks with dicks, white guilt whackos, feminazis, criminals, drug users and lowlife piece of shit degenerates still hate him passionately while EVERYBODY truly legitimate continues to smile ear to ear and celebrate his presidency and daily verbal bitchslapping of the filthy Left.


----------



## Camp (Apr 6, 2020)

Has anyone ever done a study or offered scholastic analysis on how Donald Trump became such an overwhelming asshole and jerk?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 6, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They've completely sold their soul for this guy.  This is complete capitulation.
> 
> I'll give him credit - he was right about the Fifth Avenue thing.



“Americans First”
“Make America Great Again”
“Make America Less Brown”
Very powerful sentiments....exactly what REAL Americans needed after 8 years of the Super Negro. Thanks Kenyan!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 6, 2020)

Again!  Really again!


----------



## Camp (Apr 6, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Wait, you think you are legitimate? TDS, Trump Delusional Syndrome.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 6, 2020)

Camp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...



Look filth...I pray for disgusting Leftists to consider me illegitimate...The more I contrast with the Left the more legitimate I know I am.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m just here for the tds Lol


You have so much Trump Devotion Syndrome that it’s leaking out of your ass. Oh wait, that’s jizz, never mind.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


And he will be YOUR President until Jan 2025.


----------



## Camp (Apr 6, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m just here for the tds Lol
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The OP was about his behaviour prior to his being president. That has no bearing on anything.


What about voting for his re-election now that you know his degree of depravity.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > The OP was about his behaviour prior to his being president. That has no bearing on anything.
> ...


Hey Fuckwit, you act like you have posted breaking news, when all you did was bring a tired old list of bullshit TDS induced Dimsocialist talking points.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> That was vetted (quite heavily by the fear mongers on your side).


Were you aware, when you voted for him, he had arranged for hush money to be paid in order to keep the two women from speaking publicly (thereby defrauding the public) about the adulterous affairs immediately before the election?

Or that he stole money from a charity?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


yep it sure does.....some people just cant grasp that....


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Trump and supporters are meaningless
Most people, even the most hotheaded and difficult ones, have enough space in their souls to set aside their anger in times of crisis. Think of Rudolph Giuliani during Sept. 11. Think of Andrew Cuomo now.
But every aspect of Trump’s crisis management has been annexed by his psychopathology. As Americans die, he boasts about his television ratings. As Americans die, he crows that he’s No. 1 on Facebook, which isn’t close to true.
But it is true that all eyes are on him. He’s got a captive audience, an attention-addict’s dream come to life. It’s just that he, like all narcissistic personalities, has no clue how disgracefully — how shamefully, how deplorably — he’ll be enshrined in memory.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Conservatives sought and finally found a man that tells them their character flaws are now virtues. They live in a world that often despises their greed, hate and ignorance and are too lazy to try to be kinder, better Americans. Get a guy that will never criticize them for anything and Bingo, everyone is perfect American patriots in spite of hating most Americans and most things about America.


* hating most Americans and most things about America.* 
they say much the same about your side.....the 2 parties are a lot alike.....


----------



## Thinker101 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Trump and supporters are meaningless
> Most people, even the most hotheaded and difficult ones, have enough space in their souls to set aside their anger in times of crisis. Think of Rudolph Giuliani during Sept. 11. Think of Andrew Cuomo now.
> But every aspect of Trump’s crisis management has been annexed by his psychopathology. As Americans die, he boasts about his television ratings. As Americans die, he crows that he’s No. 1 on Facebook, which isn’t close to true.
> But it is true that all eyes are on him. He’s got a captive audience, an attention-addict’s dream come to life. It’s just that he, like all narcissistic personalities, has no clue how disgracefully — how shamefully, how deplorably — he’ll be enshrined in memory.



Evidently you looney toon liberals don't have enough space in your souls...dumbass.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Once again, you present no argument.


The argument is inferred. Trump does not deserve your vote.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> As I've said numerous times.  I get voting for him.  This November, unless he keels over, I'll be voting for Joe Biden.  I don't hate Joe Biden...but I really cannot think of one thing that Biden has ever said or done to make me like him as a politician.  The sole reason I'll vote for him is because the blob is a lying whoremonger who clearly is several meters in over his head and unless you have some sort of interest in the problems of the people of the nation, you have no business running for dog catcher, much less President.
> 
> So I'm sort of in the same boat as the republicans were in 2016.  I'll vote for Biden because I find the alternative so repulsive.
> 
> ...


people who vote like you are part of the problem......"i dont care what the other guy did or wants to do,i dont like the guy in there now".......so we may get something just as bad or worse....


----------



## whitehall (Apr 6, 2020)

What did Barry Hussein bring to the White House? He never had a real job so he was never sued and his association with a unrepentant domestic bomber terrorist murderer is well documented. Isn't it time that the TDS left gave up their childish fantasies and anger and supported the agenda of the President of the United States during this crisis instead of non stop whining?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Invisibleflash said:
> 
> 
> > We all know he is a lying con man. Get over it. But ALL of the other filthy dems are much worse.
> ...


does it have to be just from a charity or real estate school?.....


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 6, 2020)

Camp said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...



Haven't you ever read the Bible?
Things that are to take place are written in a manner as if they've already occurred.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > The OP was about his behaviour prior to his being president. That has no bearing on anything.
> ...



I "knew" about everything before I voted for him the first time.  

I will be voting for him again.

And you can spare me your moral outrage.

He ran the tramps and people decided he was the man for the job.

You can't disqualify him.

You can't create a "morals" litmus test (else Bill Clinton never would have been able to run).

Sorry....

Your thread is a Red Herring.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, you present no argument.
> ...



Deserve based on a standard you've created.

Why don't you spell out that standard so we can evaluate everyone by it.

Not that it matters.

He'll be back for another four years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


<YAWN!>

I didn't even read it.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and supporters are meaningless
> ...


The guy at the newstand knows it,the uber driver knows it ,the lady who delivers my food knows it  My question to you republicans is  why don't you know trump is a low life POS  WTF is wrong with you all?


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


If you think Trump is a low-life POS you must be some kind of special needs, window-licking moron.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


All that, and the one good quality about this guy that caused his VICTORY is his name.  Not that the name "Trump" is particularly special.  Rather, it's that his name is NOT Hillary Rotten Clinton.



That is all the qualification the guy needed.  

.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

kyzr said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Oh no  a guy who grabs pussy ,who pays off whores who cheats whoever he does business with,an inveterate liar  thrice married cheating on all  couldn't possibly be a low life pos   There's another one too if you look in the mirror


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


And that isn't even his  first real name   just one given so he can cash in on it


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Typical tard  ,believe all the BS about Hillary  and call false all the shit that's proven dripping off trumps head


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I will be voting for him again.


That is the technical definition of insanity. Repeating the same mistake and expecting a different outcome. You must like living in your basement.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 6, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...




......that is how they do it.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Oh no a guy who grabs pussy ,who pays off whores who cheats whoever he does business with,an inveterate liar thrice married cheating on all couldn't possibly be a low life pos There's another one too if you look in the mirror


As you noticed, I didn't even mention all the accusations of sexual abuse because I wanted to stick with what has been proven.

Somewhere in a palace in Russia, Putin is laughing hysterically at the answers Trumpleton's have given. Vlad could have dreamed helping Don get elected would work out so well for him.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

Another question for Trumpleton's.

What would your reaction be if England voted in someone as PM who................

He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
He has under paid contractors for which he was sued hundreds of times.
He has swindled shareholders of his bankrupted casino company.
He has associated with convicted criminals.
He has, on numerous occasions, cheated on his wife.
He has paid two of the women involved in adulterous affairs for their silence in order to defraud the voting public.
He has lied to the American public pathologically.
He has discriminated against minorities. A case he settled with the US government.
He has stolen money from a charity, for which he paid a $2M fine and was forced to shut down his "charitable" foundation. 

....................and was credibly accused of being a sexual predator by over 20 women?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no a guy who grabs pussy ,who pays off whores who cheats whoever he does business with,an inveterate liar thrice married cheating on all couldn't possibly be a low life pos There's another one too if you look in the mirror
> ...


well bergy  ,,not proven in court  but I don't think all those 25-30 ladies were lying


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Another question for Trumpleton's.
> 
> What would your reaction be if England voted in someone as PM who................
> 
> ...


Guy sounds like the perfect Republican   Bet Bri  and the boys are jealous


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



You loved a guy who shoved a cigar up a young intern, while in the Oval Office on duty as PRESIDENT.   So don't even try to play some kind of morality card.  You can't debate policies, you don't have an electable candidate, so you try to sling shit at Trump.  Sucks to be a democrat in 2020.  Maybe you can nominate AOC, that pretty barmaid?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

kyzr said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


I was a republican  Voted for GWB in 2000    My last republican vote


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

Someday this shoe is going to be on the other foot and I will take full advantage of the situation.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 6, 2020)

"ORANGE MAN BAD!
ORANGE MAN BAD!
DO YOU HEAR ME?
ORANGE MAN BAD I SAY!!"


----------



## deannalw (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




No.

You don't know it.

You think it.

At least we know the difference between facts and opinions.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m just here for the tds Lol


The Trump Dick Suckers. I thought you were one of those?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m just here for the tds Lol
> ...


No need to be vulgar..


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Yep, that sounds exactly like Billy-The-Rapist Clinton.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



No path to 270....He'll never beat the most qualified candidate in history.


----------



## westwall (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > I think his supporters view him like most people view lawyers. Lawyers generally have the image that they are slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeders and people hate them all.
> ...







The majority of them would be.  Lawyers have built themselves a nice little empire where they can get away with all sorts of crap.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Seriously? Everything about Trump AND his supporters is vulgar. Stop with that nonsense.


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

satrebil said:


> "ORANGE MAN BAD!
> ORANGE MAN BAD!
> DO YOU HEAR ME?
> ORANGE MAN BAD I SAY!!"


Yes, for hundreds of documented, demonstrable reasons Trumpleton's are in denial about.









						The 2020 “Everything Terrible Trump Has Done” Year End Summary Report
					

Overview Since the earliest days of Donald Trump’s Presidency, we have attempted to catalog all of the harmful actions committed by his administration. Furthermore, by categorizing these actions by…




					paperspaperspapers.wordpress.com


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Agree Chimp and Chump were a disaster.  McCain & Romney were probably better than BO.
Obama was a train-wreck.  I had healthcare before he ruined it with $10,000 deductibles.
Trump has been a miracle worker bringing jobs back.  You actually voted for Hillary?!
You tell me you like democrat judges better than Trump's and I'll say you're a liar when you say you were a Republican.  Same for the USSC justices Trump appointed vs a democrat like Hillary.

So either you are a Never-Trumper because you're a "globalist".  Or you're really just a low-IQ democrat.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


It's good to finally see the true colors of the 'Moral Majority' party. What we've always known to be true has now been proven. There is nothing moral about the gop.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Well, they can't win with the merits of their ideas, so they have to try something else.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...




Trump is not of the Religious Right, that is true.

The Religious Right was never the whole party and sometimes they don't get there way.


It is pretty sad that this is confusing to you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


So much hate


----------



## berg80 (Apr 6, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Obama was a train-wreck. I had healthcare before he ruined it with $10,000 deductibles.


And yet, those shitty $10K deductible plans were what was phased out under the ACA but brought back by President Shithole in the ongoing effort to sabotage the ACA.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



And yet, despite all of that.... every single thing.... his entire history combined with every failure.... he still better than any left-winger on the planet right now.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So much hate


 
So much reason


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So much hate
> ...


Name one


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > "ORANGE MAN BAD!
> ...


Your link is by a "Mr Westerfield" and the publisher cannot be found.   Did you write it yourself?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Someday this shoe is going to be on the other foot and I will take full advantage of the situation.


Willow knowing you from your posts I take it you're far from dumb  How can any one support this garbage ,the way he handled this crisis  the way he handles people ? If I were  still a republican I'd be embarrassed  to praise him


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


"berg" prefers messages into his inbox and prefers to have people lose lives due to the COVID so long as he can vilify Trump. A true foreign pussy troll.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




He can give you three. Orange man bad.Orange man bad.Orange man bad.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Indeed. I have a daughter who is a medical professional. She is on the front lines of this disaster. I blame Trump, and his asshole idiot supporters for not taking this seriously back in January. I don't need to play all the video clips, or list all the stupid comments he made. We've all seen it. We all know how inept his response has been.

Her life is at risk. Fuck Trump and his supporters. At least we are in California. The only saving grace in this fucktastic disaster.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

deannalw said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Ever hear the story about when you're in a poker game and you don't know who the sucker is IT'S YOU... YOU are trumps sucker


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...




It is the Trump Derangement Syndrome mental illness that is causing him to be so irrational.  

He really needs to take his meds.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > "ORANGE MAN BAD!
> ...



Because some random Wordpress blog is totally a legitimate source. Derp.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




By that logic, since you are sure it is not you, it could be you. 


How much money do you have right now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Fuck you pal. You’re a pos. People are dying and you make this about politics. You deserve what you get.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


She’s probably awful at her job lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



* I blame Trump, and his asshole idiot supporters for not taking this seriously back in January.* 

Which Democrat asshole and idiot supporters were taking it more seriously in January? Link?


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


IT'S ABOUT A FUCKING POS PRESIDENT WHO CONVINCED HIS IDIOT SUPPORTERS THAT THE CORONA VIRUS WAS JUST LIKE THE FLU AND THEY BELIEVED HIM.

SO THEY WENT ON ABOUT THEIR MERRY BUSINESS SPREADING THE VIRUS AND SOME OF THEM ARE *STILL* DOING THAT.

THE FUCKING TRUTH.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Here is the link.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


More than this since I cut and pasted this,,,
+$392,749.31 (5.71%)
Day Change,,,,,,,and that's just the change


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You would not know the truth if it bit you in the ass. Your opinions don’t equal facts, Leftist.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



King David sent his best friend to be killed so he could marry his best friends wife.

With Divine guidance  he grew into the ideal king,  father to King Solomon and forefather of Jesus. 

Sometimes the Father uses tarnished vessels.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Someday this shoe is going to be on the other foot and I will take full advantage of the situation.
> ...


Eddies here’s what I know for sure. Undisputed. You on the left started “resistance” and “impeachment plans before he was even inaugurated. You are treating him like you did Bush only on steroids! So I am so proud to be a Republican and you can rest assured that I will never vote for another democrat ever. So you did you work well wouldn’t you say?


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


No Democrat asshole was president in January with access to the intelligence provided to the idiot Trump.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...




Trump Derangement Syndrom mental illness.  You haz it.

Talking about a piece of shit how about that worthless asshole Obama who was out playing golf when thousands of Americans were dying from H1N1?  That is the definition of a POS, don't you think?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


The blame lies with people like you who hate Trump.   We went through 3 years of the Russia hoax then went through a fake impeachment.   Perhaps if their hatred was not so virulent, Trump may not have been distracted and acted sooner.   Ever think of that?   After all, they were trying to remove him from office!  
As it is, he was pilloried for banning Chinese traveling here, they even called him a 'racist!' Meanwhile, Nancy-Pants and the NY politicians and the top NY medical expert were urging people to go out and celebrate and not to worry about the virus...........Seems like your hatred just boomeranged back in your face.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I watched every single bit of it play out on television. Every day. I watched as Trump tried to convince the nation that '15 cases would be down to zero'.

Jackass.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He wasn't too distracted to play golf more than any other president, or spend hours watching tv and tweeting.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

I bet democrat assholes will howl in pain when they find out that China hid this shit and the WHO helped them to do it? No? I guess that’s Trump’s fault too.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Why lie?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You can just admit no Democrat took it seriously.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


How can you be proud voting for him?/ and yes ,we were on his case from the getgo because we knew he was a cheat a pervert  and a crook with law firms protecting him  You can't be proud supporting this filth  You can still be a repub but at least admit this is the wrong guy at the wrong time


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You must have missed the 'bit' where Nancy-Pants was telling folks to celebrate in the wake of Covid-19.   Do you harbor as much hatred for her?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Because he pisses off people like you.  Which is why I voted for him.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


He was yer best friend until he became a Republican candidate. Then ewe tried to cut out he liver. Remember Palin? I don’t. I have a very long memory and this shoe will be on the other foot someday. Trust me.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Trump was being optimistic he didn’t want to scare Americans.. it doesn’t matter what Trump did you would’ve blamed him either way. Your deranged.. 


Tell us what you would have done differently?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I never mentioned golf, methinks you distract too much.  Hey!  Where'd ya go?   Get your body back over here, I'm not finished with it yet.  LOL!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What "intelligence" are you talking about? You idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


So what "intelligence"? You do realize that we are a Republic and not a Theocracy, right?


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


And they are supporting a man who is going to prison if he does not win the next election. And if he does win it, he will go to jail 4 years later.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

kyzr said:


> The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.  They keep trying to disparage Trump, and that will never work.  Trump was right on all counts, pushing back on China, being a populist and not a globalist, using tariffs to advantage, bringing back good jobs and US manufacturing.
> 
> Voters are workers, except maybe for some democrats, and they will vote in their interest for better jobs.


Quit lying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Nope. More TDS talk from you.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




Because he was the candidate that was not an anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.  They keep trying to disparage Trump, and that will never work.  Trump was right on all counts, pushing back on China, being a populist and not a globalist, using tariffs to advantage, bringing back good jobs and US manufacturing.
> ...


Quit talking to yourself like that.  Trumps approval rating is what 60% regarding how he is handling this crisis?


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...




Said a man with a hard on for ending demoncracy.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Stop throwing bombs.  Your Sig gives you away you know.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...




Obama took money from people who raped children and terrorists who killed cops. What's your point? Dubya liked to drive driunk. Who cares?


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Trump was misleading the nation! Giving them a false sense of security in the face of a deadly new virus. Optimistic my ass. Stupid idiot is what he was. 

At the very basic minimum, he should have taken the cautious path forward, not the full speed ahead-virus be dammed approach.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


You said he was too distracted to deal with a DEADLY NEW VIRUS. Simply not true as evidenced by many his golf outings


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Nancy-Pants was misleading the nation!!  She told people to go out and celebrate.  You have yet to address that, or the fact that idiots were calling Trump RACIST for stopping Chinese travel.   All you do is blather on about how you hate Trump and half the nation.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Well apparently he was not too distracted to ban Chinese travel while being called a RACIST.   Golf?  Is that all ya got sweetcheeks?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


LOL  How soon they forget    That's why  we bash that POS now  In a few months they'll forget what a pos he is


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You have a link  to that nancy  telling  people to go out and celebrate?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You have a link that Trump had intelligence reports that we should shut the country down? I posted a link stating otherwise.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Better stop talking about that other foot Willow    Trump will leave behind enough crap to bury republicans 6 feet deep     Just watch   ""But Trump did it"


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Over half of America   ?//  So we should pick guys that piss you off the most ?? FUK qualifications?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


It really hurts to see people with a head on their shoulders believe the BS they're spewing


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm finished  Had the greatest day ever in the market  and need to celebrate with a Glen Livit or 2

And yes ,this was my great day...

+$563,651.85 (8.19%)
Day Change


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




Hillary was very clear, that she considered me and people like me, to be the problem. 

No way I was voting for her, especially not after her husband.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


??????


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...











						San Francisco City Leaders: It's Safe to Celebrate Chinese New Year
					

With fears about the spread of coronavirus circulating San Francisco City, leaders are assuring the public it’s safe to celebrate the Chinese New Year.




					www.nbcbayarea.com
				




Also....









						Pelosi Statement on the Lunar New Year
					

The Lunar New Year marks a season of renewal, reflection and joy, as millions of Asian American and Pacific Islanders join with communities around the world to welcome the Year of the Rat. At this festive time, we recognize the innumerable contributions of generations of AAPI men and women, and...




					www.speaker.gov


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


You looking in the mirror again?


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


He mishandled it for months. The US should be in much better shape and more ready. And where did that pull come from? Hillary in a landslide!!!!


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


Guess I am correct.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


It’s everywhere , mayor of Boston and NYC , telling us to go to CHINA TOWN!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mayor of Boston


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


OK Correll  she spoke out of her ass and was sorry for it   How MANY times has Trump spoken out of his ass and NOT be sorry for it?


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Bullsh**!......The travel ban in January was racist.You haven't a foggy clue .All you see is a chance to get that barely conscious pond scum named Joe Biden elected...he doesn't even know where he had his last bowel movement....oh wait maybe he does since it was in his Depends.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Who was it that said I'm going to take you down to Chinatown?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Atticus Finch said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


At least he doesn't spew it from his mouth like dump does


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Democrats lol


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




Trump never smeared half the country like that. ANd her apology was the apology of someone who was caught and forced to apologize, not one she really felt.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

Atticus Finch said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The Chinese travel ban? 300,000 Chinese traveled back and forth from China after Trump's travel ban.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


What has he mishandled? Be specific


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Atticus Finch said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Better than 3mil. Again what would you have done in his shoes?


----------



## Thinker101 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



The lady that delivers your food?  That would be your mom....idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Boom!!!


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump never smeared Dems and their leaders?


Atticus Finch said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


This guy pond scum??
Criminal ..is what our next president says it is

Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden said Sunday that the dismissal of the captain of the USS Theodore Roosevelt, who raised the alarm about a coronavirus outbreak on the aircraft carrier, is “close to criminal.”

The former vice president said on ABC’s “This Week” that Capt. Brett Crozier “stood up and said what had to be said” with his sailors “in danger” when he wrote a letter requesting help from Navy leaders, which ended up leaking to the media.

“I think it’s close to criminal the way they’re dealing with this guy,” he said.

“I think he should have a commendation rather than be fired,” he added.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Pond scum? You’re a real winner....


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


The shoe will be on the other foot someday! Yes it will. And I will hate just as deeply as you guys do.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Jerk  she's gone 30 years  Talking about the one who delivers take out food


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


So no changes  Same as always


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Some one called biden that   See my question mark?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Atticus Finch said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Fake news^^^


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


So you would never call Trump that?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL  Now that's a horse of another color  You think Biden has the same history or worse than Trumps?? How can you compare them?  Forget Trumps a pervert etc etc Biden comes prepared for the job , will put people who know what TF they're doing in the right jobs


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Trump supporters care about the country

Many trump haters do not


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Biden doesn’t even know which states he’s in.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...



Nothing that you've posted is new.  The fact is the facts presented in the OP.  That you overlook reality and the abject incompetence that moved into the White House on Jan 20th, 2017 is your misguided opinion.  

TDS and "pathological hate" have no legs, they are simple excuses to defend someone who is indefensible; 
you make the same claim that is nothing but a meme, one which defies the facts that trump lacks the ethics to hold the office of trust he has been given!  This character flaw warrants criticism, not hate, for trump was raised and continues to be a spoiled child,   He is a narcissist who surrounds himself with Yes Men and Yes Women, and fires anyone who is not fully loyal to him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Biden is a lifetime politician who even Obama won’t endorse. He doesn’t impress me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


State of Confusion?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


And Alabama got a hurricane  And Obamas not a citizen  etc etc etc etc


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

come on azog   even a biden not knowing what state he's in  is better than the schmuck that doesn't  know KC that won the super bowl  isn't in the great state of Kansas  but in Missouri


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What? How is he not a citizen? You mean not born here? You a birther?


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 6, 2020)

Stone cold truth.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


thats what got the schmuck trump the presidency  and  repubs believed it    That's the group you align yourself with


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 6, 2020)

Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.

Are some people really that stupid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Trump said he wasn’t a citizen? Link it please


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

can i add the time when he was performing a 'godly' act by trying to throw an old woman outa her home thru eminent domain - so he can bulldoze her home & pave over her property so he can build a limo parking lot for his fellow heathen casino patrons?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


*“I think it’s close to criminal the way they’re dealing with this guy,” he said.*

That's nice Joe, now eat your jello and take your pill. Time for bed.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



obama won't endorse him because bernie is still in the race & visey versey.  biden isn't very impessionable but at least he isn't a malignant narsissist with sociopathatic tendencies & arrested development.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> 
> Are some people really that stupid?


So, Trump provides press conferences with medical, military and scientific experts and all you can say is "He's full of shit?"   Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


It doesn't matter Trump will win anyway.  Bernie is crazy and Joe is too slow.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> ...



he is when he contradicts them & takes over the mic to answer questions not directed at him.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


come on azog  you're sending me on a fools errand  ,,,everyone knows what trump said about obama   You want a page on it ?? Really?


Leo123 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> ...


When trump thinks he's smarter than them YES  he' is stupid


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> 
> Are some people really that stupid?


The difference between Obama and Trump is that Obama will put his arm around you while he breaks the knife off in your back.Trump will tell you he has a knife and if you f*** with him he'll stick you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Trump said Obama was not a citizen? He questioned Cruz. I do Not recall that with Obama. I recall HRC posted a picture of him in Muslim attire. Did that not happen ?


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



for 5 straight years donny insisted obama wasn't born here - demanding to see his birth certificate - said he was going to send PIs to hawaii to find the truth... then *poof*  that all changed the day he invited the press to his new DC hotel (which was a ruse to get a free infomercial for it) & said 'never mind'.

you really didn't know that?   lol.... there's that high IQ again!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Link it. Not being born here and not being a citizen are not the same thing. You didn’t know that? I have Continuously embarrassed you on this board and now others see you as a drunk too. You’re welcome.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



<pffffft>   to donny that was a difference without a distinction.  the end goal was to push the CONspiracy that obama wasn't a legit duly elected president because of constituional law requiring the president must be born on american soil.

the rest just makes me laugh.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Post a link where he claimed Obama was not a citizen? I ll wait patiently. Oh...you were lying again. Shocker.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i don't lie.   you think that made a differance to donny?  oh oh he was born in kenya BUT he's a naturalized citizen!!!!!!

really?

lol  grab at those straws while you're bent over for donny.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Many here are naturalized citizens. So when did he say he was not a citizen? Show me a link or admit you’re a fat lying parasite.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Obama didn't act like an American.   He apologized for America and created racial tension.   He was a racist in short.  His photoshopped BC didn't fool anyone either.  Besides we all know he ate dogs.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


_
oooOOOooo   you scare meeeeeeeeeee........................  _ it was all the same to donny & it really doesn't matter because you really don't have anything going for you with this. donny's end goal never really gained much traction outside of rw nutterville.  better luck next time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You seem to be obsessed with “Donny”. Crushing? LOL 

Tell me again how you’re an “Indy”. Liar.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



but it's not me whose his cheerleader.
that would be *you*   the 'man' crush you got goin' for him is quite entertaining.   god damn how it rivals ms lindsey's!


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

Atticus Finch said:


> Fuck Democrats......That is all!



lol...  duly noted.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I am cheering for a cure to this disease. You hope it’s not a cure. You’re a sick person and need professional help. Dr. Oz just blessed it. He is dumb too, right? You’re a stupid idiot.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Like I said. Trump haters hate Trump more than they love life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


She is a parasite.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



who cares what you say?


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



you're jealous.


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I care. The posts as honest and coherent aka opposite of yours.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I accept your surrender


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

surrender this from the scum trump
Here's a laundry list of birther declarations Trump made before he tried to put the controversy to rest:
1. "Why doesn't he show his birth certificate? There's something on that birth certificate that he doesn't like."
- March 23, 2011, on "The View"
2. "He's spent millions of dollars trying to get away from this issue. Millions of dollars in legal fees trying to get away from this issue. And I'll tell you what, I brought it up, just routinely, and all of a sudden a lot facts are emerging and I'm starting to wonder myself whether or not he was born in this country."
- March 28, 2011, on Fox News
3. "He doesn't have a birth certificate, or if he does, there's something on that certificate that is very bad for him. Now, somebody told me -- and I have no idea if this is bad for him or not, but perhaps it would be -- that where it says 'religion,' it might have 'Muslim.' And if you're a Muslim, you don't change your religion, by the way."
- March 30, 2011, on The Laura Ingraham Show
4. "I have people that have been studying [Obama's birth certificate] and they cannot believe what they're finding ... I would like to have him show his birth certificate, and can I be honest with you, I hope he can. Because if he can't, if he can't, if he wasn't born in this country, which is a real possibility ... then he has pulled one of the great cons in the history of politics."
- April 7, 2011, on NBC's "Today" show
5. "His grandmother in Kenya said, 'Oh, no, he was born in Kenya and I was there and I witnessed the birth.' She's on tape. I think that tape's going to be produced fairly soon. Somebody is coming out with a book in two weeks, it will be very interesting."
- April 7, 2011, on MSNBC's "Morning Joe"
Note: On April 27, 2011, President Obama made public his long form birth certificate. The Trump campaign in his statement portrayed this as the event that resolved the situation.
"Having successfully obtained President Obama's birth certificate when others could not, Mr. Trump believes that President Obama was born in the United States," Miller said.
But as the following comments demonstrate, whatever he thought personally, Trump continued to gin up birther issues for years after.
6. "He didn't know he was running for president, so he told the truth. The literary agent wrote down what he said ... He said he was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia ... Now they're saying it was a mistake. Just like his Kenyan grandmother said he was born in Kenya, and she pointed down the road to the hospital, and after people started screaming at her, she said, 'Oh, I mean Hawaii.' Give me a break."
- May 24, 2012, interview with The Daily Beast's Lloyd Grove, responding to an erroneous report about Obama
7. "A lot of people do not think it was an authentic certificate. ... Many people do not think it was authentic. His mother was not in the hospital. There are many other things that came out. And frankly if you would report it accurately I think you'd probably get better ratings than you're getting."
- May 29, 2012, to CNN's Wolf Blitzer
8. "An 'extremely credible source' has called my office and told me that @BarackObama's birth certificate is a fraud."


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



who cares about you either?


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 i understand why you need to believe that.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> 
> Are some people really that stupid?


The difference between Obama and Trump is that Obama will put his arm around you while he breaks the knife off in your back.Trump will tell you he has a knife and if you f*** with him he'll stick you.
[/QUOTE]
Nah. Trump will run up and stick you right in the face. Then he'll say he didn't stick you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You have been thrashed in this debate. You showed that you prefer the hydro not be a cure. You also showed how deranged you are because I  assisting multiple companies with their PPP loans. You’re just a parasite Who wishes misery on people to fulfill your political agenda. Pretty sick.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> ...


Nah. Trump will run up and stick you right in the face. Then he'll say he didn't stick you.
[/QUOTE]
No he will brag about sticking you. He is not a sissy boy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing that anyone could listen to this guy for 5 minutes and not know that He’s full of shit.
> ...


Nah. Trump will run up and stick you right in the face. Then he'll say he didn't stick you.
[/QUOTE]
Are you all being watched? I can’t believe you are free to roam


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...



The GOP isn't about being moral.

It is about politics.

If you want morality, go to church.

And democrats are not any better....so


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


No he will brag about sticking you. He is not a sissy boy.
[/QUOTE]
You're talking about a man who uses a pound of orange make-up and a can of hairspray everyday. Yeah, a real manly man.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



And you have ?

Warren ?
Sanders ?
Biden ?
Pelosi ?
Schitt ?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...




Wow....the lies start and never stop....

Joe Biden....... stopping travel to China is xenophobic.....

Bernie Sanders......would not close the border in the face of the virus....

You asshats should never, ever have power again...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You're talking about a man who uses a pound of orange make-up and a can of hairspray everyday. Yeah, a real manly man. 
[/QUOTE]
Link...or are you checking him out? Weirdo


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2020)

berg80 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > I think his supporters view him like most people view lawyers. Lawyers generally have the image that they are slimy, immoral, scum-sucking bottom feeders and people hate them all.
> ...




And barak obama....gave 150 billion dollars in cash to Iran, the worlds biggest supporter of terrorism around the world.

joe biden....... he and his family made their fortune the old fashioned way....they used his political office to get a billion from China, millions for every other country he went to.....followed by his brother and son, vacuuming up cash flying on Air Force 2......

You don't know what you are talking about.....


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Link...or are you checking him out? Weirdo
[/QUOTE]
As a woman who uses make-up and hairspray everyday, I recognize it when I see it. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...ff5b5c-0a15-11ea-bd9d-c628fd48b3a0_story.html

_"Trump loved Tic Tacs. But not an arbitrary amount. He wanted, in his bedroom bureau at all times, two full containers of white Tic Tacs and one container that was half full. The same rule applied to the Bronx Colors-brand face makeup from Switzerland that Trump slathered on — two full containers, one half full — even if it meant the housekeepers had to regularly bring new shirts from the pro shop because of the rust-colored stains on the collars. A special washing machine in the laundry room was reserved for his wife Melania Trump’s clothing."_


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



guess that means you're still triggered huh?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 6, 2020)

Do you scum need a link to see what your fellow scum did to the commander of our carrier or what your pos did  to the IG who didn't kiss his ass?   Fuk all of you and mostly the pos trump


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You don’t know what that word means. You calling our president “Donny” and posting incoherently shows you’re the triggered one, little old parasite


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Do you scum need a link to see what your fellow scum did to the commander of our carrier or what your pos did  to the IG who didn't kiss his ass?   Fuk all of you and mostly the pos trump




Moron...that Captain on the Carrier endangered national security, that IG violated the law and reclassified the non-whistle blower to attack Trump....you doofus....


----------



## playtime (Apr 6, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



calling donny - 'donny'  is actually being nice.   that bothers you?

good. 

_donnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonnydonny...._


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 6, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Bothers me? It makes me laugh at your expense because he bothers you so much. Then again being a parasite housewife you don’t have much of a life


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Do you scum need a link to see what your fellow scum did to the commander of our carrier or what your pos did  to the IG who didn't kiss his ass?   Fuk all of you and mostly the pos trump



No thanks Eddie.

Why don't you go fuck yourself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Everything you know is wrong, douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Yeah, sure you did, and I'm the queen of England.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


*Nothing that you've posted is new.  The fact is the facts presented in the OP.  That you overlook reality and the abject incompetence that moved into the White House on Jan 20th, 2017 is your misguided opinion.*

The hate and anger that libs like you and the op continue to promote never changes so why do you expect a different response?

you folks are in a 4 year rut

its trump policies that drive globalist socialist America Last folks up the wall

Putting America first is not popular on the left


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You're talking about a man who uses a pound of orange make-up and a can of hairspray everyday. Yeah, a real manly man. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 7, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kinda like you


NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You're talking about a man who uses a pound of orange make-up and a can of hairspray everyday. Yeah, a real manly man. 
[/QUOTE]
And you and your ilk shit a pound of crap everyday on these forums.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Trump supporters care about the country
> 
> Many trump haters do not


The irony here is that Trump himself doesn't care about the country so much as he cares about his brand.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



uh-huh.  that's why you brought it up for attention.  i don't ever recall having the need to bring up another poster's pet names for obama - & plenty are still in use.    i have a great life ....  you seem to be the one always complaining. must be because you hafta face your failures.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 i understand why you still need to believe that.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 7, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Better than Afro Sheen and inserting a Tampax up his butt hole every morning ....


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 7, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Atticus Finch said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


oh so now you are saying that it didn't happen? Which is it?


----------



## gipper (Apr 7, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


You defended O and still do. HYPOCRITE!!!


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump supporters care about the country
> ...


You are mistaken


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The most recent example is his stating that governors that don't 'appreciate' him won't get assistance.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump supporters care about the country
> ...


How does wishing treatments work on people who may die help his “brand”? I have Heard this from you on numerous occasions. You’re entitled to your opinion but it’s baseless.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


He didnt say that

what he said was that they wont get the red carpet treatment 

they will have to call Pence and beg for assistance

but he didnt say they wouldnt get it


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Its just mindless hate by the anti trumpers


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


What other poster? What are you talking about? Now you’re bribing variables into our debate that are irrelevant. You have major TDS, so much so that you would rather watch people die than admit that Hydro works and helps people who have this disease. It saves lives you parasite.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				








__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## berg80 (Apr 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> You loved a guy who shoved a cigar up a young intern, while in the Oval Office on duty as PRESIDENT. So don't even try to play some kind of morality card.


I'm not playing a morality card. Obviously Clinton's affair was wrong. He eventually asked for the country's forgiveness and paid a very high price, impeachment. I'd even go so far as to say Trump's affairs alone don't disqualify him to be a candidate.............though deceiving the public by paying hush money to the two women right before the election should.

What_ I am_ asking is.............given the number of egregious illegal/immoral offenses by Trump, how can you bring yourself to over look all of them?


----------



## berg80 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Its just mindless hate by the anti trumpers


Actually, it's a recitation of immoral/illegal acts. I can't help it if you are embarrassed by them.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


They would just have to wait then?  That's OK I guess, it's not like there it's a matter of life and death.

President Donald Trump once again demanded deferential treatment from America's governors, telling reporters at a White House briefing on Friday, "I want them to be appreciative."

He also implied that Vice President Mike Pence shouldn't take calls from state executives that "don't treat you right."


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Its just mindless hate by the anti trumpers
> ...


I’m bored by them

all of that was alleged before trump took office and now its just you chewing on trumps pants leg as the walks off of Marine One


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 7, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Yep, Dems are rotten sobs.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Republicans  Bet you 'd never guess  ?  lol
*Trump Has ‘Financial Interest’ in Hydroxychloroquine Manufacturer: NYT*

THERE IT IS
*Justin Baragona*
Contributing Editor
Updated Apr. 07, 2020 4:10AM ET / Published Apr. 06, 2020 11:09PM ET 





*Kevin Lamarque/Reuters*
President Donald Trump has a “small financial interest” in the maker of an anti-malarial drug that he has been touting as a “game changer” in treating coronavirus, according to _The_ _New York Times._ Over the past two weeks, Trump and his Fox News allies have aggressively promoted hydroxychloroquine as a potential cure, despite top infectious-disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci and others urging caution and noting that there was not enough evidence of the drug’s efficacy.
The _Times_ reports the president’s family trusts all have investments in a mutual fund whose largest holding is Sanofi, the manufacturer of Plaquenil, the brand-name version of hydroxychloroquine. Associates of the president, including Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross, have also run funds that hold investments in the pharmaceutical firm.
Read it at The New York Times


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Republicans  Bet you 'd never guess  ?  lol
> *Trump Has ‘Financial Interest’ in Hydroxychloroquine Manufacturer: NYT*
> 
> THERE IT IS
> ...


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans  Bet you 'd never guess  ?  lol
> ...


The man is a crook    That way his whole life ,  and like berg said, forget about him  being a pervert  just watch how even as president he squeezes every dollar out  for himself Should have been nailed for emoluments  But yellow cowardly repub senate scared shitless they'd lose their jobs  and you correll support this walking turd??


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


get the post that says he OWNS the brand  We have a crook in our WH and republicans just say Well he's our crook


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Trump owns Hydro? The patent is long expired as it has been used for nearly 70 years. What is your TDS telling you now? Even if he did, and he doesnt, if it cures this virus why would you be against it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 7, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 319778
> ...


Say what fuck face?

Your ilk defended a president taking advantage of whores in the White House for gods sake


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 7, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything else you stated is just a twist and distortion- your personal opinion, and nothing more.
> ...



He didnt conced anything, it was a civil suit.So next you going to admit Bill Clinton raped Paula Jones and paid her almost a million bucks?


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




Dude. You are pathetic beyond words.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump supporters care about the country
> ...


I marvel at the way Trump hating morons claim they can read his mind.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




Every now and then, when they do that, I ask them to tell me what number I am thinking.


THey never can.


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 7, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > You're talking about a man who uses a pound of orange make-up and a can of hairspray everyday. Yeah, a real manly man.
> ...


Awww, did I insult your man-crush and hurt your feelz? Bless your precious heart.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Its just mindless hate by the anti trumpers
> ...


You should be more embarrassed by your posts on this board.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL  I thought you like trump, have the best words


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You are clearly out of touch;  President Obama will endorse and support whosoever is the Democratic Nominee.  He will not endorse anyone until that is settled, if he did endorse VP Biden and Bernie was nominated, his endorsement for Biden would be used by fools like you that even Obama didn't support him.

You're welcome, I hope that you now know something about political science.  Too bad your ignorance on this issue is so broad.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




I have very good words. But your level of pathetic, is beyond even my excellent vocabulary and descriptive skills.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


But you lose your ability to speak those words when trump fires everyone smarter than him ,and that won't kiss his ass


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


libs only love American when it gives them what they want

otherwise its no go


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




LOL!! Said the man planning to vote for Biden.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



The fact that he would not endorse his former VP speaks volumes. Don't care how you try to spin it. If Bernie got the nomination, ZERO chance BHO would have endorsed him. You live in a fantasy world.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I think his actions are enough, mind reading is not necessary.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...




YOu made a claim about what is going on in his head. The requires mind reading.

What number am I thinking of?


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


What actions made you believe he doesn't care about the country?

What number am I thinking of?


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




I am honored.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


The only person you are insulting is yourself.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


88


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...




Ha, not even close.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Close enough
*Search Results*
*Web results*

*88 | Hate Symbols Database | ADL*
www.adl.org › education › references › hate-symbols › 88

_88_ is a white supremacist numerical code for "Heil Hitler." H is the eighth letter of the alphabet, so _88_ = HH = Heil Hitler. One of the most common white ...


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

OK OK  maybe you're not that bad,,,,,,,Bri is


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




That is interesting. And not even close to the number I was thinking.

As a mind reader, you suck. 

But it is, alang, who was claiming to be able to read minds, over time and space, so, I can't tell you what number I was thinking, till she tries.

Damn it. I just realized. My "not close" will give her a hint!


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


In that case you wont mind us making the same assumptions about rabid trump haters


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How does showing appreciation to Trump to get a call from him help the country?


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You know what happens when you assume?  I'm not a Trump hater, I'd just prefer he went back to his life as a celebrity, he did that better than anyone.  You are welcome to judge me by my actions.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

I prayed  but God messed up...He thought I was English


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Yeah  Jesse James Al Capone were celebrities  too  Trump has them beat by a lot


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Obama is a gentleman  Trump is low life garbage  I'm surprised you can't see that ,  It's obvious  to anyone looking at them both honestly


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


He does not have to be appreciated

but neither does he want to be politically savaged by partisan political hacks as soon as the CARE packages are delivered


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I’m using your standard operating proceedure

as usual libs can dish it out but you cant take it


----------



## JusticeHammer (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Republicans  Bet you 'd never guess  ?  lol
> *Trump Has ‘Financial Interest’ in Hydroxychloroquine Manufacturer: NYT*
> 
> THERE IT IS
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Hitler had good manners 

and always followed the letter of the law - after he wrote the law

obama mimicked the master of superficial


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Obama is a pussy who wants everybody to get along...including ISIS.
Does this make Obama a bad person?  No.
It makes him naive and naive people shouldn't make the final decision on any issue.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

JusticeHammer said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans  Bet you 'd never guess  ?  lol
> ...


when liberals catch the chinese disease no one can force them to take medicine that will make trump rich


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Please detail the Trump policies have adversely affected your life.
Emotional impact does not apply.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 7, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...



Have you EVER, in your entire time here, even bothered to read the forum rules?  

This OP belongs in the rubber room, like always.  






*"Zone 2":* All other forums not specified as Zone 1 or Zone 3: This will apply to the vast majority of the board.: *Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed.* Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain enough specific thread topic content to advance the discussion, in addition to any personal flame or snark. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.
USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Well, for one, his tax fraud.  We paid more in taxes do to the limitation on the deductions for St. Income tax paid and real estate taxes paid.  I don't regret my money going to my county and state, I just hate it going to the fool in the White House to pay for Golf Carts for the Secret Service.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I agree with you to an extant.
However...
After the tax break the employment rate of every major city sky-rockted; that includes many people I know in their 40s and above who reentered their careers after losing their tax break.
They preferred the employment because they resumed made excellent salaries and received Health Benefits as opposed to paying well over 20K/year for their family plans.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Does someone need to be adversely affected  by trump to know he's a low life piece of crap??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


I don't call other human beings low life garbage unless they are rapists or murderers. Which are you?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


And those SS watching the pos were charged 650 a room


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


After the parade of low-life baby boomers in washington over the past 30 years its too late to judge trump now


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you but I call em like I see em  Much low life garbage floating around these boards  We call them Republicans  Are you one?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Too late  ?? You haven't noticed what great taste he has LOL, in picking those surrounding him


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Its true that trump does not have a long rolodex of political operatives that he can depend on


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


And Trump bastardized our constitution


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Depend on or kiss his ass     Or are they both the same?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


No he didnt

trump is properly restrained by his respect for the Constitution


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Tou are projecting! Dumbass.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



another poster as in any other poster who bring's up oblama  or HUSSEIN or the magic negro ... they sound familiar?  i just pass it by.  you brought 'donny' up a couple times.  seems it bothers you.  like it said.
good.   i am fond of calling him a president tribblehead.  does that bother you too?    as for the rest of your crapspew?  that's all it is & you parroting yerself is stupid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Garbage? IDK that is your call. I have never belonged to a political party. Happily Independent. Calling someone garbage on a message board says a lot about your character.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



it's    'e-w-e.'


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


glad you own it.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



  you're offended by someone's use of the word garbage????

oh my fucking god.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



note the quotes.  that means they ain't mine.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



lack of  critical thinking skills + ignorance = poorly educated basket dwelling deplorable.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 7, 2020)

D is for dumbass!


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



of course he will.  no doubt about it.  bet you thought the same about ted cruz too.  or marco rubio.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You need to respond to my effort to educate your ignorance of political science, what you claim is my fantasy is reality; I suppose that sort of response is why you have few clues as to the real world.  Sad.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 7, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> D is for dumbass!



DD is for Dumb Donald.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



Funny and I agree.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


and you calling yourself independent  after my reading your posts  is a big joke


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



but he soooooooooo craves addulation & acts like a baby having a hissy fit like he's not getting his 2 scoops of ice cream.   he has skin as thin as piece of mica.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



' hitler 

had


good


manners.'


holy cow.


----------



## sartre play (Apr 7, 2020)

Both political party's suck, we need to vote for qualified people not just for TV personality's or political dynasty's.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> D is for dumbass!



you forgot the first D.

stands for  *Donny*.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


You didn't tell me what number I was thinking of.

That particular action probably doesn't help the country, but everything else he has done helps the country.  How did bombing Libya onto the stone age help the country?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Is he a parasite who never held a job and brags about not having debt?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


I have called myself that since day 1 on this board because it is true. Zero to do with your posts, which I agree are a big joke.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Never answered me. Which are you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Says the "indy"....lying parasite.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



he's a parasitic piece of garbage that got cash continually from his daddy &  never learned how to budget.  so much so that wall street had to put him on an allowance like a child who has no self control.

i told you what i did when i earned a paycheck so when you continually lie, it just makes you look jealous because unlike your ' i'm the king of debt' president....   i am debt free & i can't tell you how delightful it is for me that it  eats your craw.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

AZOG  This isn't America anymore
This is t America anymore...




About this website

BREAKING
3 HRS
NBCNEWS.COM

Trump removes watchdog overseeing coronavirus relief funds
https://on.msnbc.com/2xVk6WP?fbclid=IwAR2sMmiWWYlhJVAPF6Ws54VIDaohluoXASupfB0g-rQ3aLyJu68DEh6UQio


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


How do you know he "got cash continually from his daddy?"  Is every kid who gets an allowance a parasite?

Where does your income come from, parasite?  None of you  Trump haters will answer that question.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

And I call them lowlife scum and you find fault???


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Where did you get that figure?  Can you post a link?


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



there are reports that he has gotten much more, but donny - even by his own account - said he got $1,000,000.00 from fred. 

 google it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


How?


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yes, one million.  That's all.

Reports by Trump hating morons mean nothing.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I EARNED IT .......
$7,387,930.30
Personal Value

-$56,256.95 (-0.76%)
Day Change
+$1,426,444.79 (23.93%)
1-Year Change


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



google ' secret service $650 a room'  & see all the articles you can choose from lazy ass.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



nice chunk of change to start out life with 'eh?   yet he claims he's a self made man!!!!  LOL!!!!!!  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You denied that when I reported it to the forum.

Just another internet millionaire.  They are as common as dirt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Lot's of people inherit money and endup dead broke.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


You Google it, shit for brains.  Searching for evidence to support your idiotic claims isn't my job.

Eric Trump fires back at 'disgusting' WaPo story alleging steep Secret Service charges by Trump Org​​_"They talk about, you know, the U.S. government paying $600 for a room at Mar-a -Lago. And it's not $600 for a room, it's $600 for many rooms," said the younger Trump, who added: "Legally, by law, you have to charge the federal government something, otherwise you get into all sorts of gift laws." _​​_"We could go out and sell a room for $1,500 a night," Eric Trump went on. "There's very limited rooms, Mar-a-Lago's the hottest place in the world. We charge them cost, effectively housekeeping cost -- and they go out and say we charge $650 for a room, which was [actually] many rooms."_​​_Eric also remarked that the organization has lost "a fortune" on rooms occupied by government employees and reiterated that he makes "zero profit on anything government-related."_​​_"But," he continued, "you'll have the crooks over at The Washington Post. They'll come out with stories, which is absolutely disgusting, you know, talking about us 'profiting off of government.'"_​


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's MULTI millionaire


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Nation & World
Nation & World Politics
*$650 a night at Mar-a-Lago, $17,000 a month at Bedminster: What Trump’s company charges taxpayers for Secret Service lodging*
Feb. 7, 2020 at 10:20 am Updated Feb. 7, 2020 at 4:47 pm


By 
Carol D. Leonnig
, 
David A. Fahrenthold
, 
Josh Dawsey
 and


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

Can you admit now Bri that you support a scumbag???


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



donny's been there & who knows how he came back from it - he won't show his taxes.   now is the time when you assume the position & start the defense of yer chosen one.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Can you admit now Bri that you support a scumbag???


Come on bri  Make my day


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



then just suck it up buttercup; cause it's fact.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Now I'm convinced!


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


No, he hasn't "been there," and you're changing the subject.  That's what you do whenever anyone calls you on your stupid claims.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



bueno.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



donny was broke that is why wall street had to put him on an allowance.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Try posting a link to the actual story, and one that doesn't force you to join the site.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope.  A few companies that he had an interest in declared bankruptcy.  He personally still have plenty of money.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Yeah, sure you are, and I'm the Queen of England. If I had that much money I would be laying on a beach in the Caribbean, not hanging out on a web forum.


----------



## playtime (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



 wall street putting him on an allowance was in their best interest because he had no self control & was going belly up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


How do you explain this, parasite?









						Michigan Democratic lawmaker says hydroxychloroquine saved her life
					

Michigan lawmaker Karen Whitsett, infected with COVID-19, is crediting the controversial anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine with saving her life.x




					nypost.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You have not earned a paycheck since I have been alive.

Again, explain this and why you root against a cure?









						Michigan Democratic lawmaker says hydroxychloroquine saved her life
					

Michigan lawmaker Karen Whitsett, infected with COVID-19, is crediting the controversial anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine with saving her life.x




					nypost.com


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


It depends on your argument for why he's a low life piece of crap.
All I can flowchart from Liberals is a projection of mental illness.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So is the fact that Hydroxy works but you deny it and hope it doesn’t. You would rather have people die than admit Trump was correct. You are a sick person.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Beaches are closed here in Ft Lauderdale  I'm on my balcony looking over the ocean and a big beautiful moon


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2020)

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Must be nice


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It is nice   better than on LI  but I'm getting tired of just looking at an ocean   and getting food delivered   Can only speak to friends on the phone   Hope this is over soon  for everyones sake


----------



## eddiew (Apr 7, 2020)

And I'm gonna try to put my animosity  behind me until this is over ,,,plenty of time  later ..Sorry for anything I said out of anger    Won't happen again


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Trump only says it looks promising and there is no reason not to try it 

particularly for terminally ill patients


----------



## eddiew (Apr 8, 2020)

Can this be true?
President Trump said Tuesday that he did not learn of two memos written in January and February by his own economic adviser warning that a COVID-19 pandemic could kill as many as 2 million Americans until “maybe a day ago.”

“I heard he wrote some memos talking about pandemic,” Trump said during a White House coronavirus task force briefing, “I didn’t see them. I didn’t look for them, either.”

On Jan. 29, Peter Navarro warned his colleagues at the White House that if the administration did not mount an aggressive containment strategy for the coronavirus, it could kill more than half a million Americans and cost the country nearly $6 trillion.

Nearly a month later, on Feb. 23, Navarro distributed an even more dire second memo in which he said as many as 100 million Americans could be infected with COVID-19, which might kill upwards of 2 million U.S. citizens.

On Feb. 27, Trump briefed the country on the coronavirus outbreak, assuring Americans that it was well under control.

“When you have 15 people,” Trump said of the number of reported cases in the U.S. at the time, “and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be close to zero, that’s a pretty good job we’ve done.”

Pressed on whether he had been apprised of Navarro’s warnings, the president said Tuesday he had not.

“I asked him about it just a little while ago, because I read something about a memo,” Trump recalled. “I said, ‘Did you do a memo?’ I didn’t look for, I didn’t see it, I didn’t ask for him to show it to me.”


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 8, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Can this be true?
> President Trump said Tuesday that he did not learn of two memos written in January and February by his own economic adviser warning that a COVID-19 pandemic could kill as many as 2 million Americans until “maybe a day ago.”
> 
> “I heard he wrote some memos talking about pandemic,” Trump said during a White House coronavirus task force briefing, “I didn’t see them. I didn’t look for them, either.”
> ...


You didn't really expect Trump to take responsibility did you?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 8, 2020)

My problem alang is why can't other republicans see him for what he is  ? There are some smart folks here  that should  ..Not bri of course, I mean honest smart folks


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



ummmm  - she was lucky, asshole?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



liar liar asshole's pants are on fire yet again.  

lol..............   you don't know jack shit.  it's plain as day... i never held a job?  <pffffft>   for years i was a nurses' aid.  i worked in nursing homes, & i was also a  home health aid.  i took care of old people, disabled people, bathing them, wiping their asses, fed them...  i took care of complete nutcases when, thanx to ronny reagan, shut down mental hospitals in the 80s;  & the crazies of all ages who didn't end up homeless, wound up in nursing homes with seniors.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



you are certifiable.   i'll let you in on something - my older sister - in her 70s, has heart disease as well as kidney disease & severe asthma has coronavirus.  she was told if she took it - it would kill her.  so fuck you - you're just a fox news junkie & you prove it every day.  dr oz???? LOLOLOL!!!!!  wasn't he a bestie of oprah?  you put much stock in dr phil too?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Can this be true?
> President Trump said Tuesday that he did not learn of two memos written in January and February by his own economic adviser warning that a COVID-19 pandemic could kill as many as 2 million Americans until “maybe a day ago.”
> 
> “I heard he wrote some memos talking about pandemic,” Trump said during a White House coronavirus task force briefing, “I didn’t see them. I didn’t look for them, either.”
> ...



donny knew.  the pentagon warned him in jan 2017 & the intel community warned him as well.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So no doctor would prescribe it to *her*.
But we know...no one has the disease but *her*.
You were *almost* in competition for Stupidest Post of 2020.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



noooooooo...........  the asshole said it was so safe that it had *zero* side affects. 


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   that was* stupid* 'eh? as *stupid *as your ill informed reply.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Statistically speaking, it is safe.
There are people who can die from aspirin.
I didn't know Trump can write prescriptions.
I also personally know over 100 MDs in my town who would prescribe such medication on a patient by patient basis.
So yes, your post was amazingly shortsighted and stupid.
AKA Your usual posting style.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



blah blah fucking blah...... save it - cause you don't know wtf you are even saying re: me.   i never said people shouldn't take it.   remember when i said you were ill - informed?   <----- ya, that.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Look ma!  An ad hominem!
You really are a glutton for showing what an idiot you are.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




LIberals almost never actually respond to real points. And if they do, they don't do it for long.


Because every liberal knows that the truth makes them look real bad.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



neh.... i'm spending some time goofing around & not taking you seriously at all.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You are close to the truth.
The fact is that Liberals have dysfunction nervous systems that only deliver to their undeveloped brains what their arteries can handle.

I admire Right Wingers because most of them who can admit they are selfish and greedy.
Lefties are simply insane.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I see you've run out of the wit you never had in the first place.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



please post a graphic of yer chosen one ala super hero.... c'mon dooooooooooo it, cartoon boy!


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



i do just fine.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Mm, thank you, I guess...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


Fuck! They're still going to get their Depression, unless Trump can work some serious doings.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




It has been a while, thanks for pointing that out.


I generally do that, when you libs sink to a level, where responding with comic book drawings seems like the appropriate response.


This thread, has not yet devolved to that level yet, I mean, what you said, was stupid, but not the level drooling retard that calls for that response.

BUT, I will take your request under advisement, and when it is time, you will get what you deserve, you stupid monkey.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 who you kidding - you keep them around for your spank bank - you can admit it here amongst yer fellow incels, cartoon boy.  i won't laugh....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


A lot of luck out there it seems. You d rather watch people die than believe the drug helps. Awful.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Some idiots like PT are just too much to ignore.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


She's a real piece of shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


No matter how much evidence I give she just cannot process it. Her TDS is too severe.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Liberals are not functionally capable of handling facts; they fabricate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Hydrox has ZERO side effects. Combo with Zpack has very few. If you’re going to die or take the cocktail you likely take the cocktail. Aspirin has side effects too. As does NyQuil. You’re grasping at straws. You’re very uneducated.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Your slurs, are so far from bothering me, that I feel almost pity for you.

"Incel"? lOL!!! cartoon? LOL!!!!


If you think those are the buttons to push, to anger me, you are not only a troll, but a bad troll.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




They are incapable of honesty. IF they were, they would not be libs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The parasite doesn’t even realize that the smiley laughing emoji is a compliment. The thumbs down is the insult. So the parasite keeps using the laughing emoji. Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She is a drunk parasite who has not held a job in nearly 40 years.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



the more awful you think i am the better i feel.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You must be feeling like Ginger Rogers!


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




oh, I know.

 I used to compare them to dead potted plants, based on the similar levels of self awareness.

But lately I've been moving more to "retarded monkey" based on debating style.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



if yer buttons are pushed - that's on you.  i could care less either way as long as i'm amused.... you didn't figure that out yet after all this time?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 8, 2020)

Anyway, I'll be back Saturday night.
2 days of Passover followed by Shabbos,.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



noooooooooo........  it means i am laughing.  you know like at ...  y-o-u.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




I can understand that. 


BUT, what I can't get, is how your behavior, reflects on you, and thus your own self image.


FOR EXAMPLE, how regularly you liberals are fine with playing stupid, I mean REALLY FUCKING STUPID, for the smallest of partisan jabs.

How can you not want to NOT look like a drooling moronic retarded monkey?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



ooooOOOooo  there's that azog jealousy rearing its ugly head again.............


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



& i don't even need fred!


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




See, that is what I am talking about.


YOu are obviously trying to "push buttons" with your personal attacks.


YOur denial, is not just not credible, but so obviously a lie, that the implication that you think anyone will believe it, makes you look like a fucking retard.


How can you not want to not look that fucking retarded?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



got a cartoon for that?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



you are quite mistaken if you think it matters given what 'we' respond to.  most rw nutters are so entrenched in their cult of personality, it's almost always futile to deal with y'all on any kind of civil level, so might as well have fun whilst spending time here!


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




No. I want an answer. 

What is your self image like, that you don't mind playing a retard, to,...


not even make a point. But to sort of pretend to make a point. 


Because NO ONE is buying these obvious lies. WE CAN ALL SEE RIGHT THOUGH THEM.


I mean, do you hate yourself?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 8, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I ignore him 95% of the time


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You are the 3rd “nuttiest” on this board. Behind JoeB and Coyote. Enjoy your bronze medal.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




You did it again. YOu responded as though I was challenging you to be civil. 


But my point was obviously about how stupidly thin your lies are, and how such stupidity reflects on you.


I was completely clear about that, and you responded as though you were too stupid to understand what I said.


You thus presented yourself as being either a completely dishonest asshole, or a fucking retard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that. LOL.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



i like the color of bronze.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



more along the lines of poking you with a stick;  that means you're getting warmer.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i already know it - i'm telling *you*


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




So, being an asshole to annoy people, is more important to you than your own self image?


Wow. Wow. Ok. THanks for an honest answer. 


It will take some time for me to digest that one...


WOW! Disgusting. But... thanks.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



please understand this clearly -  those that are worth my respect get treated much differently than any trump supporter - who by the very definition,  aren't worth much to me at all; including their opinion of me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Indeed,when you get that high up to be potus,you are the property of the elite and they own you.you are their puppet,by the time you have reached the status of potus,you have been compromised,there is no such thing as an honest politician,if you don’t serve their interests,you end up like Kennedy or Vince foster,in fosters case,get arkansawed by someone in very high power and immune to prosecution.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Me too but that’s irrelevant


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Having your respect would be an insult. I never Want that and thankfully will never have it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Don’t forget as well murderer of general and servant to cia in overthrowing an elected president in Venezuela.this criminal has got the public conned.he is no different than every criminal president we have had since obj.i was hoping he was different than them but he is not


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




so the message you convey is that Trump supporters are wasting their valuable time responding to your posts!  That’s good to know. Enjoy the choir!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


You nailed it,best damn post on this thread,if you participate in voting and vote for either party ,you are the problem and why nothing ever changes,it’s a one party system disguised as two,both are corrupt.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Your football team sucks as does your constant whining. So what should we do? Not vote?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why didn’t HIllary release the transcripts of her speeches to Wall Street that earned her $225k for each of 3 speeches?  If you thInk Trump is corrupt, but voted for HIllary, you are a fool.


Both those mother fuckers are traitors just as they alwa


MarcATL said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


wont do any good,both parties Are corrupt,the choices they give us always suck,too many of you blame the problems on the president,it’s these corrupt institions like the. Cia,fbi and fed that need to be abolished before anything ever changes,till that happens bitching about the president,you are playing their game they want you to play blaming everything on the president while his puppet masters sit back and laugh at the sheep knowing you Tom their bait the fact you don’t get it presidents are just there to to take the blame for the behind the scenes work they operate.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 8, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > As I've said numerous times.  I get voting for him.  This November, unless he keels over, I'll be voting for Joe Biden.  I don't hate Joe Biden...but I really cannot think of one thing that Biden has ever said or done to make me like him as a politician.  The sole reason I'll vote for him is because the blob is a lying whoremonger who clearly is several meters in over his head and unless you have some sort of interest in the problems of the people of the nation, you have no business running for dog catcher, much less President.
> ...


You are one of the rare non brainwashed sheep here who understands this Harry,I salute you,best damn post on this thread


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



since i actually prefer bronze - it's kinda cool & i'll take 3rd place ...  i don't mind.  i'm humble like that.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



that doesn't really matter either way how you feel about it.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



& yet here you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be voting for him again.
> ...


Wow,talk about a tard.lol yo do realize when you said that is not even his real name you were talking about elected foreigner criminal fraud Barry Hussein Obama right.? Comedy gold


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Of course it doesn’t.
Leftists like you don’t consider what other people think or how they feel.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I accept your surrender, again. Easy pickings.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 8, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...




_*The first method for estimating the intelligence of a ruler is to look at the men he has around him.*_* 
Niccolò di Bernardo dei Machiavelli *


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



is that what you think that was?   silly you.....


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



speaking of 'surrenders'  you never coughed (pun intended) up any fact check proving that novartis didn't pay bigtime cash to donny's  sheister lawyer so they can cozy up to him....

checkmate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


When people go to the childish emojis I know I won. More data today that Hydrox works. It sucks for you I know as it will save many more lives.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Except I did. He owns about $15k of the stock. It was all over Marketwatch. $15k to him is like 15 cents to you or me. Nothing. If you understood economics and finance I would show you or you can find it yourself. As I said before I do not link
Obvious facts. Do you want me to show you a link that Boston is the capital of MA? Don’t be lazy, the investment news was all over the web.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



still no fact check.  got it.

you lost.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Actually you’re dumb so here you go.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				








__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope you lost. I knew You would say this so I did post the proof. Now admit you don’t want the drug to work and save lives because of your hatred for “Donny”.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



novartis whispered in donny's ear for a sum.  citizen's united made it possible for them to stuff captain crazy pants' pockets pretty deep ll on the down low..  bigley.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



you're loopiness is rotting yer brain.   do you know what 'cozying up to' even means?  c'mon, with  yer IQ , that should be easy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He owns a minimal amount and we all may. This is a 70 year old drug. Hardly innovative. You do realize that drug patents only last 7 years, right? You're so uneducated. Bigly...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I gave you the proof but you will just ignore it. Again, you do not know one iota about the drug industry. Companies have 7 years to maximize their profits. Hydrox is 70 years old. It is irrelevant and it can be copied and generics are out. He is pushing it because it works. I am glad it works as it saves lives. But you would rather have people die as you admitted rather than have "donny" be right.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



but if the gov'ment contracts with THEM for the drug supply ...  well now ...  how sweet for them 'eh?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



never did or said any such thing.  when you hafta pull bullshit outa yer ass to keep a conversation going as if it holds any merit - then you have nuthin' left.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Who is "them"? Again there is no monopoly on it. That is like you saying the Gov't has contracts to buy cars. Many manufacturers can make cars. There is no proprietary patent on Hydrox. This is nuts. I proved you wrong, educated you and you still do not understand. You are a very stupid person and you hope it doesn't work. That is so sad and people all over the WORLD are using it and with great results. 









						'Hydroxychloroquine is a game changer and the beginning of the end coronavirus pandemic,' Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. Stephen Smith says | Tech News | Startups News
					

Malaria drug hydroxychloroquine continues to dominate the headlines after many success stories from doctors in the front line. This evening, a renowned infectious disease specialist Dr. Stephen Smith, said he and his team have treated over the 50 patients with hydroxychloroquine. Dr. Smith …




					techstartups.com


----------



## SmokeALib (Apr 8, 2020)

Just another worthless leftist traitor hack thread. Mods, please place this sewage with the other hate threads, and flush. Twice.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


That is exactly what all your posts are saying. You're making shit up as to why people are touting it. NEVER once considering it is because it works. You are a very stupid person and a hateful one.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



who would supply them for their stockpile?  the cheapest client i would think.  novartis can't undercut anybody else to get the gig?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



cry me a river - & after you do that, give another dislike - you'll have 9,900 more to go to surpass all the likes - that is if i never get another thumbs up. 

GO!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Whomever wants to. Multiple companies will make it because it is in such high demand. You think only Ford makes cars? And the fact that it is in such high demand, Globally, gives you evidence it works. You're just too stupid to see it. Did you even go to college? All jokes aside, you're very stupid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I enjoy giving your dumbass posts the thumbs down. I'll catch up to your very few likes.


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



if novartis undercuts everybody else pricewise for their drug - then the gov'ment (donny) will go with them.  why wouldn't they?


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i got 10K likes & 124 dislikes.  you best get going.....  chop chop run along!


----------



## playtime (Apr 8, 2020)

make that 10,745.  & 123 thumbs down.  lol.... only 2 angry.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


That works for every company in every industry and Novartis doesn't have enough capacity to produce for the WORLD you dingbat. That is like saying why doesn't everyone buy Ford cars if Ford undercuts everyone. Or why doesn't everyone buy Advil? That is not how economics works. You're so uneducated.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Wrong the 10k is a "reaction score" the old score gave you points for everything. Those aren't "likes". You're so stupid.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're forgetting Eddiew, Fort Fun Indiana, berg80, and about a dozen others.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


“Berg” is a foreign troll. Eddie has apologized. FFI is in 4th place. Maybe 5th behind MarcATL


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> The democrats can never brag about their "candidates" because their policies can't be defended.  They keep trying to disparage Trump, and that will never work.  Trump was right on all counts, pushing back on China, being a populist and not a globalist, using tariffs to advantage, bringing back good jobs and US manufacturing.
> 
> Voters are workers, except maybe for some democrats, and they will vote in their interest for better jobs.



_*The first method for estimating the intelligence of a ruler is to look at the men he has around him.*_* 
Machiavelli*


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



donny is only interested in america's need.  a CONtract to supply america's stockpile would be a sweet gig for any drug company - but who would win it other than who donny slept with,   dippity do duh.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nobody sleeps like Creepy Joe .......For the President debating a geriatric patient like Creepy Uncle Joe will be like clubbing a baby seal...It' will be ugly.


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



well now - is that right?  you just make it so fucking easy to bitch slap you, azog.

guess you didn't know how to find the break down, did ya?  if you click on your avatar/ name at the top of the page to access your account, & then click on
' reactions received ' you can see the breakdown;  s-t-u-p-i-d.






^^^  latest count as of 7:55 am.   *today.*

you're welcome for the instructions on how you can be a little less s-t-u-p-i-d.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Those “likes” transferred over from the old system. Every comment became a “like”.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 9, 2020)

........  Linda Tripp RIP


----------



## g5000 (Apr 9, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Sure, sure.  Everything you say is true but...he's got an R after his name and he isn't black.

So it's all good.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2020)

g5000 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 9, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Invisibleflash said:
> 
> 
> > We all know he is a lying con man. Get over it. But ALL of the other filthy dems are much worse.
> ...



William Jennings Jefferson

oh

the Clintons!


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 9, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Were you aware, when you voted for him, he had arranged for hush money to be paid in order to keep the two women from speaking publicly (thereby defrauding the public) about the adulterous affairs immediately before the election?
> 
> Or that he stole money from a charity?



Or that he was hot miked saying something about grabbing pussy?

Clinton has Trump beat!
Complete with DNA on a blue dress
and
Cigars!


PS - Stop with the lies


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are a pathetic liar.  & full of poo.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Just like I was when I proved Trumps investment in Hydrox was minimal? It is true. Ask the mods.


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



lol.....   you ask the mods asshole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I do not need to. I am logical. You, however are a drunk parasite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > Invisibleflash said:
> ...


You nailed it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


You nailed it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2020)

kyzr said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


Well said and I am not even a trump supporter


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Still not over those two SB losses I see...


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



like i said -  a pathetic liar.   & jealous as the day is long.  i gotcha on this one & ain't nuthin' you can do about it 'cept whine like the bitch i slapped you into.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2020)

Crixus said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Uh if you are going to talk about how evil and corrupt Obama was which I have problemwith cause both parties are corrupt,stop talking about bush that like that was his worst problem driving drunk,because of bush,we lost our civi libertys thanks to his patriot act which his pal obozo expanded on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Ask and he shall have received.lol


----------



## eddiew (Apr 9, 2020)

Repubs support dump stimulus but opposed Obamas ???  What pos you all are including that scum in the WH


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


This again...you really do live in your own little parasitic fantasy world.


----------



## playtime (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...








you only have +/- 9995 '*dislikes*' to go zogster!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I like kittens. And with your posting history, I'll catch up soon.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Oh! Fuck all this


Okay this is the "Hope you already know it" version, but OK
Oh Lilith Bell!


----------



## eddiew (Apr 9, 2020)

> > > > > > >


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



no you won't.  but i suppose you can dream.

hopefully you stayed away from any cats whilst being infected with coronacooties since it seems that it can be transmitted to felines.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Said the woman that admitted that being mean to other people is more important to her than her own self image.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



stfu you trumpian snowflake.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



There are three women on this board like this--they could all be one, who knows. Older, liberal, terrible at making any kind of case, horribly inflexible in their thinking. They cannot be persuaded and will never be persuaded. The surefire mark of a dull thinker. When they finally, maybe FINALLY get close to a revelation, they start screeching at you.

Playtime will now screech at me.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



i laugh at you.   you're nothing to me, but pure entertainment. 

better watch out suze - azog is pro choice....  & he's for social distancing, which i believe would count all houses of worship being off limits for the time being.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Pro
Choice for both men and women. Correct.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Woman. You've admitted that being an asshole to people, is more important to you, than your own self image.


You are one of the ugliest people here. A complete troll.


So, you casting aspersions on others, kind of...


pointless.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


She also admits she has not held a job for at least 33 years so she is a parasite


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



i added in social distancing for religious services -  any position on that?


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



we have enough money & i take nothing out of the system.    do you know which rail you licked gave you the virus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You’re old and feeble so that’s a smart move


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



freakazoid - i admitted i don't care what deplorables think given they support trump & therefore are defective from the start.   that means you & those like you.  if your feelings are hurt - go cry to someone else.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nothing? OK....You are nothing.

Got it from my kids most likely but who knows. You wishing death on me is cute


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



sure sure.  58 is old & feeble is being active in all sorts of ways.    guess you live in bizarro world ...   +/- 9990 more to go!


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



naw - i wish death on no one - even assholes like you.  what goes on in yer brain that makes you even process ridiculousness like that?   

did you go to trump university?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Per Playtime, I can't talk to anyone who disagrees with me on any issue. 

What she doesn't understand is that you would at least make a cogent argument. That would not include gifs, pictures, name-calling and stickers. I mean an argument. I might not agree with it, but at least I'd have something to work with other than hysterical screeching.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I hope she did not really do that


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You have been 58 for 3 years now..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


At least be honest. Stupid and a liar is no way to go through life.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



not true - i get along with a lot of people i disagree with.  just not assholes.

are you wearing your scarlet *A* today, suzy Q? sure looks like it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


To me if we go the pro life way only the poor people would suffer and illegal abortions would spike. I am fair and pro choice for men too.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



_*we have money & i take nothing out of the system. do you know which rail you licked gave you the virus? *_

Signs that people have lost their humanity, Exhibit A


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



of course not.  azog is a pathological liar & can't produce one post with me saying that to anybody.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



born july 1962.  do the fucking math.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You seem jealous of her because she is a nice and kind person. We disagree as you noted but she doesn't act like a drunk witch.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



so why are you still CONtinuely doing that?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I understand those concerns, and they're fair. My church supports a pro-life pregnancy center that supports women for years after they have the baby. (In fact the director is a member of our church.) So they come for free everything. Food, diapers, strollers, clothes, furniture, etc. But we need these all over, and lots of them.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



nope.  your delusions get whackier by the day.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You literally said, "I hope you weren't around felines as they can get it". Never said, I hope you beat it. To me it is equivalent of saying you don't care if I live or die and given your posting history that is who you are. Why not own it and not lie about it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Few and far between. If we reversed R vs W you would see a lot more mother deaths and still have a ton of abortions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


She never had any humanity.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Our country needs to at least make a start and join the rest of the civilized world and limit abortions to 12 weeks. It's ghastly that in some places women can abort babies that are full grown. Mind you, I think abortion is murder in all stages. But it would be a start.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



lol....    really?   my humanity starts with not selfishly freaking out & screaming that my constituional rights are being taken away because i want the rest of my fellow humans to be safe & healthy by wearing a mask & social distancing temporaraly.


you? ...   not so much.  you don't even care about pregnant women who choose to carry to term & their babies or you wouldn't have lost YOUR humanity.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



She's off looking for posts when I was not kind and nice to her. Boo hoo, whatever.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



What is this hysterical screeching?


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



is that why i volunteer & donate to many charities & causes, but you say i am a parasite because i'm not earning a paycheck?   you silly misguided ridicoulous trump university graduate.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



get over yerself, you aren't worth that much of my time suze.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Oh I agree that after a certain point they should be illegal.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



apparently you don't what that means.     the only screeching is coming from you & the multitude of threads you created about all that perceived fascism.  so, does that mean you changed your mind or did you finally get a plane ticket to join up with ammon bundy & his ilk out in idaho?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


More lies. You are a parasite because you do not pay taxes and you do take out of the system. Pretty sure you use our roadways. Pretty sure you expect protection from our military. You are such a parasite.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Just keeping it real. 


I'm a trump supporter, but hardly a "snowflake".  

I would assume that someone who ranks their own self image as less important that being mean to people, would also be willing to lie, to be mean to people....


I mean, to me, the way you describe yourself, you come across as a soulless monster.


Why are you like this and what do you get out of it? Are you a sadist?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She has not recovered from the 2016 election. She doesn't have a job so her little mind is consumed by all things Trump, whom she despises.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i use the roadways that my gas taxes pay for when i get in my car to drive on them to places where i volunteer.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



would you vote for trump again?  yes?  yes you say?


<pfffft>  you are dismissed snowflaky cartoon boy.   i give what i get.  i get along with quite a few on here that i disagree with - you're just not one of them.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



that 'excuse'  just doesn't cut it anymore, zoggy boy.    i know of no one other than trumpanzees saying that...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


YOUR GAS TAXES? You do not have a job. What taxes?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You don't think he's playing politics with this disease  ? sending assistance  more to states not needing it as badly as NY State?  I try so hard not to voice my hate for the man  It's almost impossible


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your candidate lost. Deal with it. Snowflake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Everyone is playing politics. But I truly believe he wants to beat it. Now it will make him look good but it will also restart the economy!


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



yep she did.  see?  but i'm quite delighted that she has a real sweet gig over in ireland now.  seems she's quite happy with her life, so bigley kudos to her!

i just did a quick looksey at my reactions break down ...  seems i underestimated the tally.  you actually have *10606 *'dislikes' to go b4 breaking even.  that is if you don't count all the 'likes' i'll be getting from this moment fwd.

get crackin!!!


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Very sad. Disgusting too.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Wants to jump start our economy by months end?? Every doctor every scientist says the man has lost his mind  {my words}


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Those aren't really likes. You're so dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


That is also not true and doctors and scientists don't make that call.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





No, I give what I get. 

You are a troll. I find that lefties like yourself, expect to be able to be rude assholes while getting treated with complete civility in return.

LIke the way that Ronald Reagan used to be civil to that fat drunk that was the Speak of the House. 


THose days are gone. You don't get a pass on being an asshole anymore.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



if that was the case - he would have taken the pentagon & intel community seriously - wouldn't have dismantled the pandemic response team, wouldn't have fired the expert embedded in china, would have used the WHO test kits on day one after the sequence was revealed, wouldn't have shipped the majority of our PPE to china, & would have enacted the DPA months ago in anticipation of the virus coming here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


First death was late Feb in the US and we closed the country down in Mid March. Stop being such a TDS ridden snowflake.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yes Trump does  How's that working ? He wants to refuse aid to states that don't support his election   Ukraine  over again??


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



i'll give what you said all the CONsideration it so richly deserves, buttercup.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


He actually doesn't. He said he would not help those that criticize how the Federal Gov't is handling this. But that was weeks ago. Most recently he said all 50 governors and his team are working well together.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Of course you don't agree   Ask the Gov of Michigan


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


HE SAID???/  Haven't you learned yet  to not believe what he says ,believe only what he does???


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



in 2017, the pentagon appraised the incoming administration that a pandemic was heading our way within the next few years.    no prep on donny's part & the experts were ignored.   the intel community told trump the same thing in november 2019.   also in 2019 -  every warning was ignored after the mock pandemic 'war' game revealed we were failing bigley with any kind of cohesive response.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




And that was another lie. 

Hint: WHen you call some one a racist for disagreeing on policy, you are being an asshole.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



you're jealous of that too.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



depends on the policy i suppose.   a racist is a racist is racist when deemed a racist.  

hint:  when someone is sued for housing discrimination, based on race .... that makes one a racist.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


They can't even admit that his lack of immediate response cost 1000's of lives


eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Correll I see you disliked that post  Guess that means you believe whatever he says??? And here I thought you had a brain in your head


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Cuomo backed it up. We are doing great btw, politics aside. Cases down and I myself beat the virus (knock on wood) no country I'd rather be in than the US!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


That is another lie. OMG. Show that report. We are not an autocracy. We have a Congress. I don't see any briefings from Congress? Why?


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...






You want to disagree on policy? Then disagree on policy. 


You call someone a name? YOu are just being an asshole and deserve to be treated as such.


As I expected, you think that you deserve to be allowed to call people names, while getting treated civilly in return.


And that is why so many people are rude to you, because you are rude to them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Innocent until proven guilty. This is America.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Me too but living in a country where self interest and greed by the man in charge is not a good way to go  We need a change,,,,desperately


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Trump impacts my daily life minimally. So did Obama and so did Bush.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just following our leaders way?? Or don't you agree with his rudeness?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I like his bluntness


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Mine too Azog  but what of others ,so many affected  by what leaders say and do?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


I would guess at most 5%.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yeah,how to win friends and influence people ,,the Trump way   bash them lie to them


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




The way his enemies have treated him and people like us, is far worse than what he has returned to them.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Those are all things trump has  done. Clinton is not president now and nobody sucked Clintons dick like you guys suck on trumps. Except Lewinsky.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...




Our political support of Trump, makes complete sense based on the A issues, and B. that the alternative hated us like you hate us.

YOur inability to accept and respect that, is just you being an asshole. 


FUCK YOU.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 10, 2020)

This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:









						Florida Governor Spreads Dangerous Falsehood About Who Dies From Coronavirus
					

Republican Ron DeSantis falsely claimed COVID-19 had not killed a single person under the age of 25 in the U.S.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, out of a nation of over three hundred millions, he misses 5 deaths and you act like it is a huge deal?


Mmm, yeah. I'll keep voting straight party, to keep people like you as far away from the levers of power as possible.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Correll said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:
> ...


Yeah  keep on giving us  more like Trump and GWB and see how long America lasts


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:
> ...




Trump ran on jobs, trade and deporting illegals.


If that offends you, you might want to ask yourself why.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


He ran on Obama wasn't a citizen   Trump is a fraud  Anyone doing business with him knows that


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



Trump didn't run against Obama.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




That was way before. You are either ignorant or lying.


My point stands. 


Trump ran on jobs, trade and deporting illegals.


If that offends you, you might want to ask yourself why.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Part of his run was bashing Obama who is 10 times the man that trump **** could ever be


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Jobs??  75 months of 6 digit jobs gains under Obama wasn't good enough for you? And tariffs helped our American worker?  and somewhere  maybe on fox lol I heard that under Obama  more illegals were kicked out Now answer me this  The pos is talking  about all the equipment needed for protection from the virus coming in from all nations   Where TF are our own  ?? Our own equipment   The POS has been president for more than 3 years  What tf did he do ?  Answer ,,,SHIT


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are living with a bit of turmoil. Do you really believe that every bit of information is going to be factual? It is ongoing. It is not an event that lasted an hour or hours from an attack of some type.  You act like Progs would be better. They are not. We have massive taxes to show for it and still run huge deficits. So the blame has to go to tax breaks for people who provide the jobs to the working class.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




So, your complaint against Trump is that he ran against the President? 

Errr, what a monster? 

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



Well, Obama was a weak, whiney twat.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




So, you disagree with him on policy? What a shock.


But my point was, not that you should agree with him, but that his policies were completely normal, and your hysteria was not called for.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The policy of keeping America safe ?? I thought that was the PRIME policy of a President   We were unprepared


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


He lied  and folks like you believed him


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




You were hysteria way before the current crisis, so don't pretend that it is the reason for it.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...





So, your complaint is, what? That a political candidate said something about his opponent that was not true?

Wow. SO, I guess you never vote, because no one is ever good enough, right?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yeah he was such a great president before the crisis  A basher a blabbering loud mouth seeking revenge  on anyone not kissing his ass


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i don't lie.  but you do.  

_i__n 2017, the pentagon appraised the incoming administration that a pandemic was heading our way within the next few years. _
*Coronavirus | COVID-19 Updates *
*Military memo from 2017 warned of pandemic’s impact on combat readiness and risk of war* 
Military Times staff 
 April 1
An internal Pentagon document from 2017 warned about the potentially catastrophic impact of a pandemic like the coronavirus, one that could “result in debilitating illness in military forces at levels significant enough to degrade combat readiness.” 
The internal Defense Department document, first reported by The Nation magazine on Wednesday, says a pandemic like the one currently spreading across the United States may impact U.S. Northern Command’s “operating environment for up to 24 months,” according to the document made available online. 
The 103-page document published by U.S. NORTHCOM, titled “Pandemic Influenza and Infectious Disease Response” and dated January 2017, reveals the extent to which the military has been planning and bracing for a widespread pandemic.
Military memo from 2017 warned of pandemic’s impact on combat readiness and risk of war
_
 the intel community told trump the same thing in november 2019.  _
Breaking|Apr 8, 2020,05:25pm EDT
*Report: U.S. Intelligence Officials Warned About Coronavirus In Wuhan In Late November*
An intelligence report from the military’s National Center for Medical Intelligence in November, compiled through wire and computer interception and satellite imagery, reportedly concluded that an outbreak of the virus “could be a cataclysmic event.” 
Report: U.S. Intelligence Officials Warned About Coronavirus In Wuhan In Late November

_also in 2019 -  every warning was ignored after the mock pandemic 'war' game revealed we were failing bigley with any kind of cohesive response._
*Trump team failed to follow NSC’s pandemic playbook*
The 69-page document, finished in 2016, provided a step by step list of priorities – which were then ignored by the administration.
By DAN DIAMOND and NAHAL TOOSI
03/25/2020 08:00 PM EDT
Trump team failed to follow NSC’s pandemic playbook

*Millions will die, Trump administration was warned in coronavirus memos sent in January and February*

The Trump administration received at least two memos — one in January and another in February — from his top trade adviser, Peter Navarro, forecasting various possibilities for the human and economic costs of the coronavirus outbreak.
The second memo, addressed directly to President Donald Trump on February 23, said as many as 2 million people could die.
Some senior officials apparently thought Navarro was being an alarmist.
Millions will die, Trump administration was warned in coronavirus memos sent in January and February

& now you'll bend over & grab yer ankles for president dotard, right zog?


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



lol.... #BEBEST


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



trump ran on snake oil.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Who declares war? President or Congress?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You going to wish death on me again? That was fun.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



*The 103-page document published by U.S. NORTHCOM, titled “Pandemic Influenza and Infectious Disease Response” and dated January 2017,*

On what page does it say we should stop flights from China?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



He's done a fine job of deporting human beings, many of whom have lived, worked and paid taxes for decades.  Splitting up families (what party was once claiming 'families first', do you remember?) and separating mothers from their children (and losing track of where the child may have been taken to).

How well are the coal miners doing, how many jobs are full time, and not part time without benefits, how well has the trade wars worked?









						Will There Be Winners in the U.S.-China Trade War?
					

With tariffs slowing U.S. trade with China, several countries are hoping their exports will become more affordable and that their economies will reap the rewards.




					www.cfr.org


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



you know - it's one thing to be duped when he first started selling his snake oil - people were desperate & naive, possibly not knowing the vile con man donny has been all his life; & people from middle america may not really know who he was other than a reality tv star.... but after all this time - fuck up after fuck up, total incompetency & the extreme turnover of people, being replaced by by 'acting' personal because they could never be vetted thru - & STILL supporting him & STILL voting for him again?

they are lost puppets & pretty unworthy at this point.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



lol....  donny says it's a war.   i see you refuted nothing i sourced.   

cause you can't.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Are you going to answer the question or dodge again?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Some day some of them will wake up and wonder how one man can create so many of SNAFU in less than four years in office.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



lol....  failed deflection.  you can't refudiate anything i gave you.  all facts & yer president doesn't really care if you kick the bucket.

anyhoo - where is the post that i said that?   c'mon - go fetch.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I asked a simple question? Who declares war? Please answer.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



you said i lied.  you wanted the briefing.  i gave it to you & everything else i said.  all facts & you got nothing to debate.

you dodging THAT is duly noted.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...





Thanks for admitting his good work on the illegals. Kudos to your honesty, despite your spin.


Coal miners? Trade wars? Too early to say.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



that has nothing to do with donny being totally unprepared like the incompetant carnival barker that he is.  you know it & i know it cause i gave you undisputed facts that you are trying to deflect from.  it's as simple as that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


LMaO. You cannot even answer a simple question. So Trump should have ceased travel to and from China in 2017? OK. You’re so stupid it hurts


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



coal is never coming back.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Where did it say the Executive Branch should have spent trillions for a would be virus and ban travel to and from China. Since you read the document please point me to those pages. Thanks.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...




Coal has never left. You are delusional.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



what he should have done was start to beef up the stockpile.  he ignored all the warnings. & when china had the breakout - donny shipped them 17 TONS of PPE.

what a dumbfuck who obviously was never a boy scout.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



lol....   it sure didn't say it was better to give a tax cut to the uber rich either.  you wanted the source i gave it to you.  see?  i don't lie rail licker ....


you do.  donny does.  & all you got going for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So we should have spent billions vs the states and their Governors as happened in Cali and Wash State? What page does it state that on please?


playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Did you read it? Where did he give a tax cut to the rich? He doubled the standard deduction? How does that help the rich? Please explain.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



i never said it 'left'.  i said it ain't coming back....  like to the days when it was a viable energy source.  any mines still in operation are automated or in the process of doing so.  you don't need to provide health insurance to 'bots' & they don't get black lung.


Editors' Pick|Nov 9, 2019,10:42am EST
*Even Trump Can’t Keep Coal Companies From Declaring Bankruptcy*
Even Trump Can’t Keep Coal Companies From Declaring Bankruptcy


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




It is still a huge energy source.  Your position is delusional.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



he doubled the inheritance tax though cause $11,000,000 just wasn't enough so the cap is now $22,000,000.

you read it.  you wanted the briefing that you said i lied about - & voila!  there it is.  get crackin'.....  the experts warned donny & he could care less.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



mines going belly up isn't delusion.  it's fact.  accept it.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes, there are stupid questions, here ^^^ is another one:  Why didn't GWB stop the flights out of Boston Int. on the early morning of Sept. 11, 2001?


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Oh, so you're dropping that point you raised about coal not being a viable energy source? That was just some shit you threw out there, hoping no one would notice?

Well, I noticed, and I called you on it. It was insane of you.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



ahhhhh -  somehow i missed that deplorable's stupid question - thanx for answering it with quite the astute reply.


----------



## playtime (Apr 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



oh for fuck's sake - you still suck at comprehension.  it's not a viable energy source like it used to be.  less & less companies are asking for a dirty, more expensive thing like coal than other less expensive alternatives.  god damn, your brain is useless sometimes.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 10, 2020)

Libtards are hilarious liars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I know, he had such specific intel. DURR.....


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



DURR....?  I know, my comment went well over you head.  Sad.  However, dumb donald didn't do his homework, and his cronies were to busy fixing up their offices and kissing trump's ass to have seen and shared this:









						Hear what Barack Obama said in 2014 about pandemics - CNN Video
					

During a 2014 speech, then-President Barack Obama warned about the need for the US to cast aside partisan differences to prepare for an upcoming pandemic.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



Over my head? LOL!
You don't think Bush could have stopped 9/11 with that "specific" warning he received?

Well, I'm glad that Obama did so much to prevent a pandemic here, after that awesome speech he gave.
He read the best teleprompter, for sure!


----------



## eddiew (Apr 10, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Investigation going on for pos trumps FAILURE to prepare


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Stop your BS  Trump blew it and only an idiot can't see it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

eddiew said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


China is 100% to blame for this and they gave me this damn disease.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 11, 2020)

eddiew said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


There are mass burials in New York City and his supporters are still supporting him and how he mishandled it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > This is one more example what happens when voters blindly vote for the party:
> ...


Progressives have done better than conservatives. We were looking at surpluses in the federal coffers until we elected GW Bush  And that was because a liberal saved us from the record deficits set by Reagan /Bush 1.


----------



## playtime (Apr 11, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



donny was warned about a pandemic heading our way & will most likely hit during his term.  *that was in january 2017 during the transition.*  there was a specific strain nor even a name yet ...  BUT the intel sure suggested to take steps in 2017 to help PREPARE.  that would be to make sure our stockpile was beefed up with PPE & working machines needed. 
Pentagon Influenza Response


he did nothing.  he ignored it.  & when that virus broke outa china - donny not only  shipped TONS of PPE & equipment to china; leaving us woefully under stocked, but it took months for him to finally sign off on the DPA, & it's only NOW that private companies making PPE & such to keep product HERE instead of selling it on the world market.  our own nation is suffering bigley - - -  but as long as a buck was to be made,  donny let that go on until he was shamed into taking action against it.   people died & will be dying  because of his incompetency & greed.


----------



## playtime (Apr 11, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



NY's  hart island ( aka potter's field) - where you have to take a ferry to get to;  is burying unclaimed bodies & temporarily burying others because of the sheer amount of souls that can't be 'processed' & funerals performed in a timely manner.




so much 'winning'.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




No, you suck at comprehension.

Coal is about a FOURTH of world energy usage, so you pretense that is not viable, is just plain wrong. 


I know why you don't care about those jobs. Because you hate the people that have them. Or at least, their lives and their families are less important to you, than being a tree hugger, and feeling good about yourself because of it.






__





						World Energy Consumption Statistics | Enerdata
					

Get updated Data about World Energy Consumption. The interactive map shows figures by region. Enerdata provides their own analysis of Energy Consumption.




					yearbook.enerdata.net


----------



## eddiew (Apr 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Azog  for you
During the presidency of Donald Trump, analysts have warned the United States is not prepared for a serious pandemic.

*'Gross misjudment':*Experts say Trump's decision to disband pandemic team hindered coronavirus response

“We assess that the United States and the world will remain vulnerable to the next flu pandemic or large scale outbreak of a contagious disease that could lead to massive rates of death and disability, severely affect the world economy, strain international resources, and increase calls on the United States for support,” the 2019 World Threat Assessment from the Office of the Director of National Intelligence states.

The Trump administration has not taken significant steps to replenish the masks in the Strategic National Stockpile.

*Our rating: True*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2020)

Only idiots still blame Trump and not China. You people are embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Only idiots still blame Trump and not China. You people are embarrassing yourselves.


So Azog  let me get this straight   You believe Trump acted in a timely manner and he didn't have to replenish our supplies??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



Yeah, the Internet Bubble was cool!!!
And the idea that Clinton was a budget hawk is hilarious!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 11, 2020)

playtime said:


> donny was warned about a pandemic heading our way & will most likely hit during his term. *that was in january 2017 during the transition.*



But Obama was warning us in 2014.....why didn't he get us ready?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 11, 2020)

Democrats have to keep their propaganda poo flinging or you just might notice those close democrat ties with the Chinese.   Too late.  We noticed.  

In case there was any confusion.  It's Trump must be stopped before he moves drug manufacturing back to the United States.


----------



## playtime (Apr 11, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > donny was warned about a pandemic heading our way & will most likely hit during his term. *that was in january 2017 during the transition.*
> ...



well, COVID 19 wasn't around in 14, but we handled ebola quite well & learned from it.  the pandemic response team was formed from that experience & donny's NSA dismantled it in 18 - another bigley fail on donny's part.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 11, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


It was amazing to me yesterday to hear the incompetent fuckup claim that he was a christian.  What christian goes around grabbing women by the pussy?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats have to keep their propaganda poo flinging or you just might notice those close democrat ties with the Chinese.   Too late.  We noticed.
> 
> In case there was any confusion.  It's Trump must be stopped before he moves drug manufacturing back to the United States.


Hey Tipsy. Covvid 19 is not even close to being over like you claimed it would by 1Apr.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


China is NOT 100% responsible.  They have been working hand in hand with the democrats


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 11, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats have to keep their propaganda poo flinging or you just might notice those close democrat ties with the Chinese.   Too late.  We noticed.
> ...


The panic buying is over.  It was pretty much over by April 1.  Democrats have a vested interest in keeping or hyping the hysteria.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Wrong. Theres still not toilet paper in the stores.


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Get a life.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 11, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > donny was warned about a pandemic heading our way & will most likely hit during his term. *that was in january 2017 during the transition.*
> ...


Blame Obama ???


NoNukes said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And the lives of those diggers of coal are important to you???  How many die of lung disease ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 11, 2020)

_
Blame Obama ???_

Well, if he knew in 2014 and didn't get us ready...….yes, blame Obama


----------



## eddiew (Apr 11, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Blame Obama ???_
> 
> Well, if he knew in 2014 and didn't get us ready...….yes, blame Obama


But not the AH who had 3+ years to replenish?? Surely you can't be that stupid?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 11, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > _Blame Obama ???_
> ...



*But not the AH who had 3+ years to replenish?? *

Obama knew 2 years earlier, didn't fix the issue?

Is it because he was an a-hole?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 11, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Morons in senate and house  prevented it .... NOTHING prevented your ah trump


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 11, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



*Morons in senate and house  prevented it ....*

You're lying.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 11, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


But Trump’s claims have been generally panned by fact-checkers; for instance, Obama did declare a public health emergency before a single American had died. At the time, experts even concurred that H1N1 was generally well-handled. An HHS retrospective in 2012 portrayed the response as “successful,” albeit one marked by delays that would foreshadow the current difficulties in procuring testing and treatment for the coronavirus outbreak today.

Meanwhile, an Obama-era improvement plan crafted post-H1N1 offered suggestions that were batted back by the Republican-led Congress — for instance, investing in the nation’s hospital preparedness program, which has undergone years of winnowing by congressional appropriators, and ensuring a sufficient supply of ventilators and masks in the stockpile, another problem that’s haunted the response to Covid-19.

"HHS aggressively contracted for the development of a next-generation, low-cost ventilator as well as the high-speed production of masks,” said Lurie, who ran the health department’s emergency preparedness efforts at the time, before handing the projects off to the Trump administration. While Obama officials’ vision has yet to be fully realized, some of their projects are still underway, current and former officials say.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 11, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


*
Obama did declare a public health emergency before a single American had died. *

That's awesome! He fixed all the holes in our system so the pandemic he warned about in 2014 
wouldn't harm us. Wait, what?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yes Obama is not a us citizen but that’s old news and not the topic


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2020)

2aguy said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


 
What a brainwashed sheep,the United States cia and Israel are the biggest supporters of terrorism around the world. You need to look in the mirror when saying those words you don’t know what you are talking about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...





NotYourBody said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Toddster


> There were 104 Million N95 masks and 52 Million surgical masks in reserve when Obama was elected. Obama shipped out 3/4 of the stockpile for the 2009 flu season and never put them back. Yet you listen to the liberal media and blame Trump.


 

If any of this is true, then there was no 2010 flu season, no 2011 flu, no 2012 flu, no 2013 flu, no 2014 flu, no 2015 flu, no 2016 flu, no 2017 flu, no 2018 flu, and no 2019 flu. But we know there was. So this sounds like BS. For every year since 2009, it would have been noticed. 

It's probably the case that Congress, controlled by Republicans, refused to provide funding. They obstructed Obama at every turn, for just about anything. Much of the budget spending consisted of continuing resolutions.  

As well, if any of this is true, it's also true that the depleted stockpile wasn't replaced under trumpf either. It's been over 3 years. You don't hold trumpf accountable at all. You are flagrantly biased.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Yes, they are. 

The answer to the trade offs of a dangerous good paying job, is not to just take the job away leaving people with nothing.

And, let's not forget, these are blue collar whites, the people that liberals like to pretend are the source of all Evul, "clinging to their guns and bibles".


----------



## playtime (Apr 12, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Blame Obama ???_
> 
> Well, if he knew in 2014 and didn't get us ready...….yes, blame Obama



*^^^  ^^^*
who knew THIS would be just as relevant now as it did back in the day?


----------



## playtime (Apr 12, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



not only did donny lie about our stockpile - but when the virus broke out in china & all indications pointed to it going worldwide - which included US ... donny allowed american companies to ship tons of  precious PPE over there, instead of mandating the DPA & beef up our own stockpiles.

*U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis*
Dian Zhang, Erin Mansfield, Dinah Voyles Pulver
USA TODAY
April 2, 2020  updated April 3,2020

U.S. exports of surgical masks, ventilators and other personal protective gear to China skyrocketed in January and February, when the coronavirus was wreaking havoc in the country where it began and as U.S. intelligence agencies warned it would soon spread.

American companies sold more than $17.5 million worth of face masks, more than $13.6 million in surgical garments and more than $27.2 million in ventilators to China during the first two months of the year, far exceeding that of any other similar period in the past decade, according to the most recent foreign trade data available from the U.S. Census Bureau. 

USA TODAY’s analysis of the trade numbers comes as medical professionals on the front lines of the nationwide crisis say they are being forced to reuse or go without personal protective equipment like surgical masks and face shields to account for a shortage. Some states also are scrambling to find ventilators to prepare for a crush of patients expected to need them.

The White House and congressional intelligence committees were briefed on the scope and threat of the coronavirus in January and February, but President Donald Trump has not stopped exports of key medical equipment – a move taken by at least 54 other countries so far. 
U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis


----------



## playtime (Apr 12, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



your reading comp sucks.  trump had the wheel & has been steering for 3 years now.  the pentagon briefed donny et al in january 2017 that a pandemic was coming - & your president dotard did NOTHING.   

that's the fact jack, & no matter how you slice it & dice it --- that is all on him.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Really? Cause China and The WHO kept it under wraps! So where did the Pentagon get their information?


----------



## playtime (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



they said A pandemic was most likely going to break out within the next few years - probably during donny's term.  they didn't know WHICH one it could be - but all indications pointed to it.  all donny had to do, was prepare.  better to be safe than sorry & have too much, rather than too little.  

he ignored them & now we are exactly where they warned us we were going to be & also that our military would be affected.

Pentagon Influenza Response


















Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming


----------



## Denizen (Apr 12, 2020)

The truth is that Dopey Donald Trump is incompetent and unfit to be POTUS.

All he has done is blathered and lied during the COVID-19 press conferences.

It is not just my opinion as the polls show he is fast losing credibility among the half-wit, red-hatted, morons who support him.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

The truth is you assholes on the left hate trump more than you love the truth.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> The truth is you assholes on the left hate trump more than you love the truth.


You republican ah's followers of the moron in the WH wouldn't know the truth if it hit you in the face The truth is the AH waited too long He DIDN'T protect Americans  He was more concerned with his fn election


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

willow  How come the buck never stops at a Republican WH?? Blame goes everywhere except where it belongs?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 12, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


Trump is doing a great job.
We can't expect the angry liberal bigots to like him.
The biggest problem is how the Press relentlessly attacks him.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 12, 2020)

berg80 said:


> For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> 
> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> ...


The interesting about Trump is that he is beating the Democrats at their own game.
The Democrats have exposed themselves as being totally corrupt, dishonest and malicious.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 12, 2020)

occupied said:


> Conservatives sought and finally found a man that tells them their character flaws are now virtues. They live in a world that often despises their greed, hate and ignorance and are too lazy to try to be kinder, better Americans. Get a guy that will never criticize them for anything and Bingo, everyone is perfect American patriots in spite of hating most Americans and most things about America.



We may have a winner ^ on page one!


----------



## MindWars (Apr 12, 2020)

yes u should think about how messed up you are . Flipping it all onto others doesn't really work anymore.  THe way smarter people aren't dumb ennough to fall for all the MSM posted bs lies lmfao!!.
So there you have it and this is why you mental fks try  to blame Trump for everything you HATE which is

LIFE
AMERICA
WHITES ( YOURSELF INCLUDED)
FREEDOM
RIGHTS
RELIGION

DEMOCRATS HATE IT ALL!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 12, 2020)

candycorn said:


> As I've said numerous times.  I get voting for him.  This November, unless he keels over, I'll be voting for Joe Biden.  I don't hate Joe Biden...but I really cannot think of one thing that Biden has ever said or done to make me like him as a politician.  The sole reason I'll vote for him is because the blob is a lying whoremonger who clearly is several meters in over his head and unless you have some sort of interest in the problems of the people of the nation, you have no business running for dog catcher, much less President.
> 
> So I'm sort of in the same boat as the republicans were in 2016.  I'll vote for Biden because I find the alternative so repulsive.
> 
> ...



If Joe stays healthy, cuts down on the gaffes and picks a perfect running mate (younger female of color preferably) - he'll win. 









						Trump Approval Ratings Plummet 13 Points On Coronavirus
					

A daily tracking poll on the coronavirus has found that approval of Trump's handling of the epidemic has plunged a net 13 points in less than a week.




					www.politicususa.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 12, 2020)

playtime said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You sound so stupid. OMG!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 12, 2020)

This was Foreign Troll poster BWK posted

“China did everything right”

How do you even debate someone that stupid? And sadly many Leftists here agree with BWK


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is you assholes on the left hate trump more than you love the truth.
> ...


That’s pure libtarded, assholian, Democrat bullshit, horseshit, and throw in a bucket of bat shit too.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

eddiew said:


> willow  How come the buck never stops at a Republican WH?? Blame goes everywhere except where it belongs?


Heyasshole, what part of China delayed the news and the WHO covered for him don’t you get? You that stupid or do you just fucking hate Trump and America?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > willow  How come the buck never stops at a Republican WH?? Blame goes everywhere except where it belongs?
> ...


No asswipe  I just hate Trump and all republican fuktards    If he acted in a timely fashion 1000's of lives could have been saved   But you'd rather kiss his ass than admit that


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


You are full of shit. Read the news. Something beside the NYT or msnbc.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...


Is the scumbag Giuliani still in the Ukraine digging up BS dirt on the bidens?


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> The truth is you assholes on the left hate trump more than you love the truth.



the truth is y'all  will just bend over & grab yer ankles for a carnival barker who doesn't care if you die as long as it doesn't affect his electablity; & all you'll say ' thank you sir, may i have another?'


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...



'We have thrown 15 years of institutional learning out the window': Leaked emails show top public health experts raised alarm about the Trump administration's botched coronavirus response

& the proof:

https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthe...6f590d5cd41e11bea0f/optimized/full.pdf#page=1


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



OMG!!! -  lol, it's crystal clear you have nothing to counterpoint that the military predicted a respiratory disease/coronavirus in 2017 & donny just closed his eyes to it; & how he refused to act on the real thing when it actually materialized because  all the emails show it.  & it's apparent you're still living in a methane filled bizarro world, rail licker.    you can't deny a factual paper trail no matter how much ankle grabbing you do for your chosen one.

https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthe...6f590d5cd41e11bea0f/optimized/full.pdf#page=1

btw - you seems to be falling deeper in the catch up race.

i'm  up by several more likes than last count...

you only need 10, 649 dislikes to go!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You’re an idiot. I already disproved this several times and the dislike option came into play a month ago and you have what 150 now? All prior ratings became likes. You’re stupid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


Oh and the author is a Leftist and Trump badger. Fake News!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2020)

36 pages of no matter how much truth you fling at a democrat they will repeat the same lies they told yesterday.


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 13, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is you assholes on the left hate trump more than you love the truth.
> ...


He's a Trumpybear! Leave him alone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is you assholes on the left hate trump more than you love the truth.
> ...



*the truth is y'all  will just bend over & grab yer ankles for a carnival barker who doesn't care if you die as long as it doesn't affect his electablity; & all you'll say ' thank you sir, may i have another?'*

Hope and Change, eh?


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



wrong.   you disproved nothing.  & you're jealous.....................


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



proof.  undeniable factual hard copy proof.  

d'oh!   sucks for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You never post proof. You’re a fruitcake.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



lol.....   obama is still liked & respected the world over - except for dictators & killers.... then donny has that all sewn up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Yeah....Black Lives Matter and ISIS came into prominence under BHO. Real inclusive groups...LMAO!!!!


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i always do.  you just can't hack it & deny it.  typical deplorable who has nothing to debate with but donny's used up insults.  

lol....   hard copy undeniable emails.  peter navarro  even knows how donny is so fucking ignorant.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



& the KKK, & torch bearers are part of donny's base.  you & those torch bearers in bed together....

isn't that special?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Nope. But you do have a lot more dislikes than me. Killing me there! Congrats.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


KKK was around way before Trump. LMaO. You’re so stupid. Ha ha ha haha


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



quite doubtful - cause any that i get & no doubt because of your tantrums - are shadowed by all the likes i get.  don't ever forget for every one you give, i get 3 likes.  you'll never catch up, but it tickles me that you even try.  that alone shows how jealous you are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You don’t get any likes. You’re a loon.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



of course they were around - but now they have come out from under their rocks -  with full permission to be as vile as they want with donny's approval.  & the torch bearers - shouting about not being replaced - by who?  you?  no way.... you are a cheerleader for trump, so you won't be replacing anybody.


----------



## playtime (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



*
donnydonnydonnydonnyonnydonnydonnydonny*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Obama was a weak, whiney twat.
Laughed at around the world.

He did read a good teleprompter though...…….


----------



## Denizen (Apr 13, 2020)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Azog is a self-defiler.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Denizen said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You hitting on me again? Weirdo.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Your diaper is full and you're fantasizing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 13, 2020)

Denizen said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


Dude, I am straight. Go hit on Fort Fun Indiana. He ll enjoy it.


----------



## playtime (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



lol -  yaaaaaaaaaaa, i know your NEED to believe that.  anyhoo, donny really sucks at reading, period.  he's barely illiterate & uses the teleprompter just as much as any president has.  the stark difference is you can tell obama & past presidents actually pre read what they will be talking about - donny has no interest in such things; & it's so obvious that he cold reads most things that is written for him.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Obama had a good sense of humor and knew how to talk to people ,2 of the many traits lacking in this pos trump


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Was Obama joking when he promised more flexibility with Russia?
How'd Hillary's "reset" button work?


----------



## eddiew (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Did he have private conversations with Putin?  Trump did with his old pal  What do you think honest don trump was talking about ??Adoption?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



What about that red-line in Syria?
Really showed how Obama was "liked & respected the world over", eh?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Good one!


----------



## eddiew (Apr 14, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


Syria  is the world over??  Obama was respected   Trump is laughed at   led by NK and Iran


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

eddiew said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Where was Obama respected? How did that help US interests in the world?


----------



## playtime (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



*President Obama Leaves Office with High Worldwide Approval Ratings – But Global Expectations for Trump Are More Pessimistic *

The data indicates a shifting in eras for the American position in the world. The Obama administration was seen by many in global community as a president looking outward from our borders; while President Trump won the election by looking inwards and reinforcing the borders. Though it is clear that the public thinks this era might be short lived, with 1/3 believing Trump will be impeached in 2017.
23 January 2017      
President Obama Leaves Office with High Worldwide Approval Ratings – But Global Expectations for Trump Are More Pessimistic


----------



## JakeWIlls92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...



FDR, Lincoln, Obama, etc.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

playtime said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



It's true, many nations like a weak America.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What we got as president is a thin skinned dick


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 14, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of this thread let's put aside the matter of the Trump admin's botched, delayed response to the worst public health crisis in 100 years. Let's instead consider what kind of person, absent politics, Trumpleton's voted for and still support.
> ...



That may very well be, but why vote for the worst of the worst, and one who is totally incompetent to boot?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No one has weakened America like Trump.  The nation is now the sickest nation on earth, and Trump is doing nothing towards getting the infrastructure in place to safely re-open the country.  Massive deficits which is what you get when you cut taxes while running a deficit.  Now with a genuine financial crisis, you have no money and have to borrow billions more.

Sick, broke, hospitals overrun, crumbling infrastructure, and an out of control virus raging throughout the nation.  And a fool like Trump as President.  How much weaker could you be?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 14, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Look dumbass Canadian chimes in. Trump’s only been President 43 1/2 years.  If the above bullshit is true ewe better look at obummer’ s dumb ass. he added ten trillion to the debt and we got nuttiness to show for it. Now go change Trudeau;s diaper.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 14, 2020)

Holy fuck.
Canada’s debt is 90% of it GDP. And this Canadian idiot wants yo lecture the US? Shit Canada has roughly 30 million people compared to our 320 million. We have about 30 million illegals here which is her whole fucking countries population.












						Canadian National Debt Explained: Is Prolific Borrowing A Wise Economic Strategy? - Commodity.com
					

Learn about Canada's National Debt, what it consists of, and how the country manages the national debt provincially.




					commodity.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yup. And he's gonna beat your brain damaged life-long politician.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



*No one has weakened America like Trump.  *

That Obama sure was flexible though.

And those 5 lb. curls.....WOW!

*The nation is now the sickest nation on earth*

You have to be a real brain-damaged twat to think that.  Oh, there you are!

*Now with a genuine financial crisis, you have no money and have to borrow billions more.*

If Trump had raised taxes and balanced the budget, we wouldn't be borrowing TRILLIONS now during this crisis?

Fuck, you're stupid.


----------



## playtime (Apr 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



what they have done is gone on without us.  we are discounted now on so many levels.   can't say i blame them either.  it's happening now within our own country; look at the northeastern states, & the left coast with doing what is best for them - ignoring donny.

trump's ' make america great again'  has turned into make america alone again.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 15, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


AND checks delayed to put his name on them ?? The man is a complete asshole ,,,and I'm being kind


----------



## playtime (Apr 15, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 15, 2020)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...



And you have proof of this virtue?


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 15, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...



Are you implying I voted for Trump?

You would be wrong.

My disdain and loathing of politicians is the same for all of them.

People who seek power are the last ones who should be trusted with it


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

berg80 said:


> What form of mental gymnastics makes it possible to ignore all that?



Very simple! Trump is the second coming compared to those who support the Green New Deal Second Great Depression and Communist Revolution, open borders, medicare for all. Do you understand now?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> They've completely sold their soul for this guy.  This is complete capitulation.


 expect more as Dim's keep dumbing down the electorate.  Do you expect prisoners and children to vote for intellectuals with managerial abilities? How ironic that Democratic policies got Trump elected.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

berg80 said:


> The subject matter here is not ideology, as I stated at the beginning. It is character.



Nice try!! Our libcommies don't want to talk about their treasonous ideology in a still free America.

Sure, we'll become communist because Trump cheated on his wife!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Unfortunately, nothing will change until we hold our politicians to a higher standard, not a lower one.



Higher standards don't resolve the dispute between  Republican freedom and treasonous communism.


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 16, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, nothing will change until we hold our politicians to a higher standard, not a lower one.
> ...


Maybe, but they can eliminate dangerous hyperbole.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 16, 2020)

Jay Rinaldi


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 16, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


why do you say dangerous?? Do you have any idea?


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 16, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...


There are people who hate America, both domestic and foreign, and try to sow dissension by lies, distortions, and fear.  Dangerous.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 16, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Do you have an example of this which you are not afraid to share???


----------



## alang1216 (Apr 16, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > EdwardBaiamonte said:
> ...


As opposed to good 'hyperbole'?  Of course.  How about '*treasonous*' communism for example?

trea·son·ous: involving or guilty of the *crime *of betraying one's country. 
The Criminal Justice Act 1990 abolished the death penalty, setting the _punishment for treason_ at *life imprisonment*, with parole in not less than forty years. 

Do you really wish to arrest and imprision your political opponents?  Seems like that would be dangerous for a democracy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 16, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Jay Rinaldi



Nah


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 16, 2020)

berg80 said:


> What follows is a list, not of unfounded accusations, but of documented instances or moral depravity.
> He has defrauded students of his real estate school for which he paid a $25M settlement.
> He has under paid contractors for which he was sued hundreds of times.
> He has swindled shareholders of his bankrupted casino company.
> ...


Actually that is a list of unfounded accusations, you TDS afflicted moron.


----------

